# Xbox Game Pass: Ist das wirklich die Zukunft?



## Carlo Siebenhuener (17. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox Game Pass: Ist das wirklich die Zukunft?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Xbox Game Pass: Ist das wirklich die Zukunft?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juni 2022)

Ich bekomme beim Link einen 404 Fehler🙄


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich bekomme beim Link einen 404 Fehler🙄


Der Artikel wurde anscheinend gestern aus Versehen zu früh veröffentlicht. Geht regulär morgen um 10 online.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2022)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preise bleiben stabil, denn Microsoft macht das Geld durch den starken Nutzerstrom. Zwar wirken 10 Euro für das Grundabo bzw. 12,99 für Ultimate lächerlich wenig und man könnte meinen, Microsoft schießt Geld aus eigener Kasse zu. Überschlägt man grob die Nutzerzahlen mit dem Preis, ergeben sich jedoch gewaltige Summen. Selbst wenn alle aktuellen Abonnenten die günstigere Version nutzen würden, käme bei Microsoft ein Cashflow von mittlerweile 250 Millionen Euro an - pro Monat. (...) Doch obwohl es diese Faktoren gibt, wird das nicht zu gigantischen Einbußen führen. Die Schlupflöcher sind am Ende nur in der Core-Gamer-Community bekannt und die steigenden Nutzerzahlen zeigen, dass in den Lockangeboten genügend User hängen bleiben. Am Ende des Monats kommen also dennoch enorme Geldsummen bei Microsoft an und die Tendenz ist steigend.



och nee, bitte nit schon wieder diese milchmädchenrechnung.
wir haben keine ahnung, was im durchschnitt für das game-pass-abo bezahlt wird. ebenfalls haben wir keine ahnung, wie überhaupt die user-zahlen im schnitt aussehen. eine bestimmte zahl zum zeitpunkt x sagt diesbezüglich herzlich wenig aus. warum? nun, man darf wohl davon ausgehen, dass die abo-zahlen zum release eines halo oder forza in die höhe schießen.

die rechnung 25 mio. * 10 dollar / euro pro monat ist aber mit absoluter sicherheit falsch. und zwar total falsch. von steuern und derartigen dingen will ich dabei nicht mal anfangen.

vor allem aber stehen demgegenüber auch enorme kosten. zum einen natürlich die royalties für 3rd-party-entwickler, worüber es ebenfalls keinerlei verlässliche informationen gibt. und außerdem bzw vor allem die betriebskosten, insbesondere für die cloud. vielleicht wird dieser teil in nem anderen unternehmensbereich verbucht und schon steht der game pass wirtschaftlich sehr viel besser da. wissen wir halt auch alles nicht. nicht vergessen: xbox live, was ja ebenfalls bestandteil des game pass (ultimate) ist, hat zuvor schon und zwar alleine um die 10 euro gekostet iirc. daran müsste sich ms ja erst recht ne goldene nase verdient haben. wenn, ja wenn denn die kosten dafür völlig vernachlässigbar (gewesen) wären. was sie vermutlich nicht sind. muss man sich eh fragen, weshalb nicht mal alle bisherigen live-abonnenten (50+ mio.?) auf den game pass umgeswitcht sind, bei annähernd denselben kosten. kann aber auch sein, dass ich diesbezüglich nicht ganz im bilde bin, blick bei den ganzen tarifen nicht mehr so wirklich durch.   

das gilt natürlich alles nur für heute. sollte es ms gelingen den später im artikel angesprochenen blue ocean, also insbesondere die mobile gamer, anzuzapfen, kann das alles wieder anders aussehen. wird das gelingen? wiederum keine ahnung. aber ich habe wenigstens meine zweifel, dass gerade die teuren aaa-titel irgendwann mal in masse auf den winzscreens von smartphones gezockt werden. 

tbc (vielleicht)


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. Juni 2022)

Ich bezweifle das die Preise dauerhaft stabil bleiben. Aktuell geht es MS weniger um Umsatz/Gewinn sondern in erster Linie um Wachstum. Sprich, eine möglichst große Nutzerbasis aufzubauen und den Gamepass dauerhaft zu etablieren. Dabei nimmt man auch ein Minusgeschäft in Kauf. Irgendwann will man damit allerdings auch ordentlich Geld verdienen und spätestens dann wird man deutlich an der Preisschraube drehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juni 2022)

Also bei mir machen sie auf jeden Fall Negative, bei dem was ich da alles weggespielt habe waren die 3 Monatsmieten (eine davon 1€)  niemals Zielführend.
Als ich jetzt wegen Sniper Elite 5 nochmal ein Monat für 10€ drauflegen wollte, sah ich das es den Monat für 1€gibt und noch 2 Monate obendrauf.

Nunja, Chorus und AC: Origins hab ich für den 1€ auch mit im Sack, mal gucken was noch alles July/August kommt. 😁


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Juni 2022)

Solange es nur eine zusätzliche Option ist soll es mir egal sein. Aber wenn die ersten Spiele exklusiv im Abo erscheinen fänd ich das schon sehr scheiße denn dieser ganze Abokram ist wie die Pest.
Leider kann man ziemlich sicher sein dass zweiteres irgendwann der Fall sein wird.


----------



## audiopathik (18. Juni 2022)

Ist schon super, von den Sachen im Game Pass würd ich mir die meisten nicht kaufen, aber so kann man sie einfach alle an- oder auch durchspielen. Davon profitieren Spieler wie Entwickler, ist ja das selbe Prinzip bei den Bundles: Spielerzahlen sind auch wertvoll, besonders ins Portfolio schreiben zu können: 500.000 verkaufte Einheiten.

xCloud ist auch großartig: Mal Forza Motorsport probieren ohne 100GB runterladen zu müssen? Ja!


----------



## DamnDave (19. Juni 2022)

Leider ist der Artikel unvollständig. Daher nochmals die Erklärung wie MS Geld verdient, die ich an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben habe. Wer fragen hat oder Erläuterungen braucht, kann mich gerne, in einem anständigen Tonfall, fragen. Ich arbeite seit 20 Jahren in dieser Industrie und seit 10 Jahren im Marketing und sollte also erweiterte Kenntnisse über derartige Strategien haben.

Um Microsoft verstehen zu können, sollte man sich die Vergangenheit des Konzerns genauer ansehen. Kreative Eigenleistung war nie ihre Stärke. Das Betriebssystem DOS ist eigentlich eine CP/M Kopie, Windows ist ein MacOS rip off. Was sie nicht kopieren können, wird aufgekauft. So übernimmt MS bsp. Foresight, deren Produkt die Basis für PowerPoint sein wird, sowie InterMail für Mac, das der Konkurrenz weggekauft wird um MS Mail 1.0 zu werden und etliche andere (Vermeer, Visio etc.).

In den 80ern und 90ern gibt es etliche Patent-, Antitrust- und Kartellklagen. Im Jahr 2000 sollte es übrigens durch ein Gerichtsurteil bereits zur Aufspaltung des Konzerns kommen. George W. Bush, dessen Wahlkampf-Agentur zum MS Kundenstamm zählt, verhindert dies jedoch, in dem er einfach einen neuen Leiter für die US-Kartellbehörde ernennt.

Und diese Praxis zieht sich bis in die heutige Zeit. Die meisten Microsoft IPs sind eingekauft. Viele tolle Entwicklerstudios sind unter der MS Führung untergegangen (Digital Anvil, Ensemble, Lionhead…) oder, so wie Rare, nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst.

Die unmittelbare Währung für Techkonzerne sind heutzutage nicht Geld oder Kundendaten. Es ist das Zeitbudget eines jeden Nutzers. Jeder Mensch hat nur begrenzt Zeit für Interaktion mit Unternehmen. Darum wird heute konkurriert und Microsoft versucht die Touchpoints so simpel und organisch wie möglich zu gestalten. Die Customer Journey ist extrem kundenfreundlich und die Einstiegshürden so niedrig und billig, dass man sogar die Dümmsten und Jüngsten abgreifen kann, um sie möglichst früh an das Ökosystem zu binden. Je mehr Zeit du mit Microsoft Produkten verbringst, umso fetter fütterst du die Kundendatenbank von MS mit Informationen, die dann wiederum an Werbetreibende oder andere Organisationen verkauft werden, die das Geld einbringen. Und je mehr Zeit du mit Microsoft Produkten verbringst, desto weniger Zeit verbringst du mit der Konkurrenz. Das ist auch der Grund, warum MS angekündigt hat stärker auf Servicegames mit Microtransaktionen zu setzen und weshalb der Activision/Blizzard Deal so passend zur Firmenausrichtung ist. Die meisten IP’s sind Servicegames oder welche die es leicht werden können.

Und genau hier wirds für die Spieleentwicklung gefährlich. Bei Microsoft steht die kreative Leistung nicht im Vordergrund. Sie ist nur Mittel zum Zweck um möglichst viele Spieler anzusprechen und in ihrem Ökosystemen zu halten. Zukünftig werden wir Spiele erfahren, die Mechaniken einbinden, die Spieler möglichst lange beschäftigen und/oder süchtig machen, um Daten zu bekommen die weiterverkauft werden. Spiele richten sich nicht mehr nach den Interessen der Spieler, sondern nach den Unternehmensinteressen. Wer hier an den Film Matrix denkt, wo Menschen als Batterien benutzt werden, liegt gar nicht so falsch.

Und das alles hört ja nicht bei der Nutzung der XBOX auf. Windows (vor allem 11 mit TPM 2.0), Office, OneDrive, Hotmail, LinkedIn, Bing, Edge und viele andere Dienste füttern die MS-Datenkrake. Solltest du also deinen Lebenslauf und Beruf bei LinkedIn eingetragen haben, kann MS sehr gut einschätzen wie hoch deine Kaufkraft ist. Und das Beste daran ist: Wenn du diese Dienste benutzt und ein Gamepass-Abo hast, haben die auch ein Abo auf deine Daten. Du würdest also Geld dafür bezahlen, dass Microsoft deine Daten verkaufen kann. EA macht das übrigens auch seit Jahren. Deshalb sind sie auch Teil des Gamepass.

Und genau hier wäre es angebracht diese Konzerne zu zerschlagen. Gesetzliche Regelungen würden genau diese Datenbündelung verhindern. Genauso wie Meta dann die Daten von Facebook, Whatsapp und Instagram nicht mehr zusammenführen dürfte.

Gamer sind eine inkonsequente Zielgruppe. Wie Fähnchen im Wind. An einem Tag wird demonstriert und eine Petition gestartet, am nächsten Tag ist das Schnee von gestern. Was haben nicht alle geschrien als MS damals die XBOX One mit Kinectzwang herausbrachte und daraufhin von Edward Snowden aufgedeckt wurde, dass Sie das CIA-Spionageprogramm PRISM unterstützten. Vielen Menschen wurde dadurch der wahre Grund für den Kinectzwang bewusst: Eine Spycam mit Mikrofon in jedem Wohnzimmer. Ein paar Jahre später ist das alles vergessen und der Gamepass wird in den höchsten Tönen gelobt, obwohl sie nichts anders machen. MS spioniert nach wie vor seine Kunden aus und verhindert mit dem Abo-Modell den Gebrauchtspielmarkt.

Und genau hier wird es Abstrakt. Kaum einer kann sich vorstellen, warum es ein großer Nachteil sein könnte Daten preiszugeben. Für die Werbeindustrie sind solche Daten ungeheuer wichtig, da der Großteil der Zielgruppenanalyse darauf basiert. Hatte man früher einen anonymisierten Pool von potentiellen Käuferdaten, setzt die Werbeindustrie heute verstärkt auf Microtargeting. Microtargeting versucht auf Nutzerebene zu manipulieren. Hiermit werden extrem personalisierte Botschaften vermittelt, die den einzelnen Nutzer so geschickt manipulieren, dass sie es gar nicht merken. Alles, was du im Internet tust oder siehst, z.B. Suchanfragen, Feeds, Werbung, Angebote etc, entsprechen nicht deinem Interesse, sondern dem wirtschaftlichen Interesse der Unternehmen. Und diese Manipulation ist sehr ertragreich. 

Dies ist auch auf politischer Ebene interessant, gilt doch der Wahlsieg Donald Trumps als Resultat dieser gezielten Manipulation. Wer mehr darüber erfahren möchte, sollte mal Facebook und Cambridge Analytica bei einer Suchmaschine eingeben. Hat zwar nicht unmittelbar etwas mit der Xbox zu tun, zeigt aber ganz gut, dass es auch schiefgehen kann wenn Nutzerdaten in die falschen Hände geraten und wie gefährlich Microtargeting ist. 

Hier ein paar Zahlen um den monetären Wert eurer Kundendaten besser Einschätzung zu können:

Die Werbeindustrie in Deutschland setzte 2019 ca. 33 Milliarden Euro um.

Google setzte, allein in 2021, ca. 209 Milliarden Dollar mit Werbung um. Dies sind mehr als 4/5 des Gesamtumsatzes des Alphabet Konzerns.

Da kommen einem die Zahlen der Activision/Blizzard und Zenimax Deals wie Peanuts vor

Microsoft wendet sich mit ihrem Angebot vor allem an die Schwächsten unter uns. Der Gamepass für eine geringe Gebühr ist besonders für Kinder und Menschen mit geringem Einkommen interessant. Diese sind auch am einfachsten zu manipulieren. Hypes und Sehnsüchte können einfacher getriggert werden. Und daher ist der Gamepass auch so erfolgreich.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2022)

Du schreibst da sicher  über wichtige Dinge.
Nur sind ein paar Sachen halt... wie soll ichs schreiben? Sehr negativ ausgeleuchtet.
Dass MS andere Spielefirmen zugrunde gerichtet hat, ist ja nicht nur ein Problem, welche sie hatten.
Es gab auch mal eine Zeit der Überproduktion an Games und viele Firmen gingen schlicht bankrott.
Spielefirmen kommen und gehen... das ist doch heute auch der Fall.
Und wenn der Name bestehen bleibt, ist das noch lange kein Garant, dass was tolles dabei rauskommt, denn Fluktuation in der Branche ist normal (Siehe den Bericht über ehemalige CPR-Mitarbeiter)
Der Gebrauchtwarenmarkt in Sachen Games hat wohl zuerst VALVE mit Steam den Garausgemacht. 

Ich persönlich bin mit dem GP zufrieden.


----------



## DamnDave (19. Juni 2022)

Stimmt, weil andere Konzerne ähnliche Probleme haben, macht es das natürlich besser.

In Afrika verhungern Kinder, aber hey, dass ist vielleicht ein bisschen negativ dargestellt, weil in anderen Ländern ja auch Kinder verhungern.


----------



## audiopathik (19. Juni 2022)

Microsofts Haupteinnahmequelle ist die Azure Cloud und damit große und mittelgroße Konzerne, aber Vorsicht vor Daten  Am besten ihr verbrennt euren Müll selbst damit niemand nachsehen kann was ihr konsumiert und am besten ihr geht nur in Tarnkleidung raus damit ihr anonym bleibt.

Gibt ja nun übrigens ne Liste von Spielen die 22/23 in den Game Pass kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2022)

DamnDave schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil andere Konzerne ähnliche Probleme haben, macht es das natürlich besser.


Ich schrob nicht von Problemen, sondern von Dingen, die "der Lauf der Dinge" ist.
Aber man kann natürlich da auch sagen, dass Microsoft als einzige Firma alles hätte besser machen müssen in ihrer Firmengeschichte.


DamnDave schrieb:


> In Afrika verhungern Kinder, aber hey, dass ist vielleicht ein bisschen negativ dargestellt, weil in anderen Ländern ja auch Kinder verhungern.


Und man kann offensichtlich Kindersterblichkeit mit dem Gamepass, bzw Microsoft vergleichen.


----------



## Speerhart (19. Juni 2022)

250 Mio. € sind maximal der Umsatz, nicht der Gewinn. Aber die meisten nutzen sowieso den Goldtrick. 
7 Mrd. für Zenimax und 70 Mrd.für Blizzard plus aktuelle Kosten der Produktionen dieser Studios sind mit Game Pass nicht so bald refinanziert 
Wie viel Day One Releases von anderen Publishern kosten, kann man auch nur spekulieren. 
Aber 1 Jahr Xbox Exklusivität von Rise of the Tomb Raider kostete Microsoft damals 100 Mio. $. Da kann man sich eventuell ausmalen was ein Day One Release eines solchen Spieles kosten muss.


----------



## fud1974 (20. Juni 2022)

DamnDave schrieb:


> (..)
> Und genau hier wirds für die Spieleentwicklung gefährlich. Bei Microsoft steht die kreative Leistung nicht im Vordergrund.
> (..)



Nun ja, ich würde sagen bei KEINEM größeren aktienorientierten Unternehmen steht die kreative Leistung im Vordergrund, systembedingt. Microsoft ist da nicht unbedingt besser oder schlechter als andere (wobei ich finde, sie machen es besser als Google z.B. gegenwärtig, weil was sie machen zeigt wenigstens Früchte, bei Google bei manchen Projekten.. nun ja).

Das macht die Sache an sich nicht besser, wobei ich von "hungernde Kinder in Afrika" Vergleiche Abstand nehmen würde persönlich, aber that's the way it is.

Dass sie auf ihrer Liste viele übernommene Unternehmen haben die es "nicht geschafft haben" nach der Übernahme ist richtig.. aber auch hier, das ist ein Problem damit plagen sich viele leider, die Integration von Unternehmen in einen Konzern geht häufig schief. Auch hier für mich kein spezifisches Microsoft Problem, nicht mal unbedingt ein branchenspezifisches.



DamnDave schrieb:


> Microsoft wendet sich mit ihrem Angebot vor allem an die Schwächsten unter uns. Der Gamepass für eine geringe Gebühr ist besonders für Kinder und Menschen mit geringem Einkommen interessant. Diese sind auch am einfachsten zu manipulieren. Hypes und Sehnsüchte können einfacher getriggert werden. Und daher ist der Gamepass auch so erfolgreich.



Irgendwie negative Grundstimmung, oder?

Klar geht jedes Unternehmen das auf Wachstum aus ist, erstmal mit kleinen Preisen in den Markt.. macht doch wirklich jeder, aber jeder Abo Dienst.. und versucht später die Schraube anzuziehen. Das man damit die "Schwächsten" anvisiert.. hm. Ich würde einfach sagen, man versucht alle Schichten erstmal abzugreifen. Dazu gehören natürlich auch die mit geringeren Einkommen usw. Erstmal sehen was hängenbleibt im Netz.

Man kann ja vieles da kritisch sehen, ich sehe da aber wenig Microsoft - spezifisches.. und man kann denen wahrlich anderes konkretes vorwerfen, aber das angesprochene ist für mich eher systembedingt, was es nicht besser für die Betroffenen macht  (wobei ich persönlich mir es auch anders nicht vorstellen könnte, aber das wäre noch ein ganz anderes Fass was man öffnen würde..)


----------



## 80sGamer (20. Juni 2022)

"Die größte Anziehungskraft besitzt aber vermutlich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis."

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Die größte Anziehungskraft ist immer noch xBox All Access, bei dem man während der Laufzeit die Konsole quasi nebenher abbezahlt. Der Preis der neuen Konsolen können viele nicht auf einmal zahlen und so ist dieses Spiele-Abo+Konsole Modell einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (20. Juni 2022)

Speerhart schrieb:


> 250 Mio. € sind maximal der Umsatz, nicht der Gewinn. Aber die meisten nutzen sowieso den Goldtrick.


Klassische Bubble-Sicht. Nur, weil du den Trick kennst und er in deiner Bubble bekannt ist, sind das definitiv nicht "die Meisten".
Der Trick ist in der Core-Community bekannt, aber die Casuals, die den größeren Teil ausmachen werden davon vermutlich nichts wissen oder das so hart ausnutzen.


Bonkic schrieb:


> och nee, bitte nit schon wieder diese milchmädchenrechnung.
> wir haben keine ahnung, was im durchschnitt für das game-pass-abo bezahlt wird. ebenfalls haben wir keine ahnung, wie überhaupt die user-zahlen im schnitt aussehen.


Doch, genau die Rechnung mache ich hier auf. Nicht, um damit irgendwelche genauen Zahlen zu liefern, sondern um zu zeigen, in welchen Relationen sich der Game Pass bewegt - jetzt schon bei 25 Mio Abos.


Bonkic schrieb:


> eine bestimmte zahl zum zeitpunkt x sagt diesbezüglich herzlich wenig aus. warum? nun, man darf wohl davon ausgehen, dass die abo-zahlen zum release eines halo oder forza in die höhe schießen.


Deswegen schaut man sich auch die Zahlen über verschiedene Zeiträume an und voila, sieht man: Seit Jahren klettern die Abozahlen nach oben, was deine Vermutung entkräftet.
Es bleiben offenbar eine Menge Leute im Abo hängen, die dann auch nach den drei Monaten Probierpreis dranbleiben.



Bonkic schrieb:


> die rechnung 25 mio. * 10 dollar / euro pro monat ist aber mit absoluter sicherheit falsch. und zwar total falsch. von steuern und derartigen dingen will ich dabei nicht mal anfangen.


Deswegen ist das auch als grobe Schätzung deklariert, aber klar: Arbeite dich weiter dran ab. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> vor allem aber stehen demgegenüber auch enorme kosten. zum einen natürlich die royalties für 3rd-party-entwickler, worüber es ebenfalls keinerlei verlässliche informationen gibt.


Und weil es keine verlässlichen Infos gibt, MUSS das ja super teuer sein, damit es in dein Argument passt, ne? 
Ich habe zumindest mit nem Publisher gesprochen. Der hat mir zwar nicht gesagt, wie viel sie genau für ihre Titel bekommen, aber zumindest aus ihren Erfahrungen würden sie nicht davon ausgehen, dass MS die ganze Kohle raushaut. So hoch können die Royalties also nicht sein.
Microsoft ist nicht dämlich. Die haben da Business Units dran sitzen, die mit den gesammelten Metriken genau ausrechnen, wie viel Spiel X in einem Zeitraum verkaufen würden und bieten das an.


Bonkic schrieb:


> und außerdem bzw vor allem die betriebskosten, insbesondere für die cloud. vielleicht wird dieser teil in nem anderen unternehmensbereich verbucht und schon steht der game pass wirtschaftlich sehr viel besser da. wissen wir halt auch alles nicht. nicht vergessen: xbox live, was ja ebenfalls bestandteil des game pass (ultimate) ist, hat zuvor schon und zwar alleine um die 10 euro gekostet iirc. daran müsste sich ms ja erst recht ne goldene nase verdient haben. wenn, ja wenn denn die kosten dafür völlig vernachlässigbar (gewesen) wären. was sie vermutlich nicht sind. muss man sich eh fragen, weshalb nicht mal alle bisherigen live-abonnenten (50+ mio.?) auf den game pass umgeswitcht sind, bei annähernd denselben kosten. kann aber auch sein, dass ich diesbezüglich nicht ganz im bilde bin, blick bei den ganzen tarifen nicht mehr so wirklich durch.


Es sind nur 2 (bzw. 2.5) Abostufen. So schwer ist es also nicht. 
Im 10€-Abo für Konsole ist Xbox Live nicht mit drin. Im 10€-Abo für PC brauchst du kein Xbox Live.
Xbox Live ist erst im Ultimate-Abo für 12,99€.
Dementsprechend können sie nicht einfach alle Xbox Live-Nutzer umswitchen.

Xbox Live kostet übrigens seit Start im Jahr 2003 seine 10€ im Monat. Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass da keine Kosten über die letzten 20 Jahre gesunken sind für Server, nach dem Siegeszug des Internets und dem massiven Ausbau der Azure-Cloud? 
Bezahlen für Online-Gaming auf Konsole ist eh ein Auslaufmodell. Nicht umsonst müssen die Anbieter mittlerweile noch monatliche Spiele und mehr drauflegen, damit sie rechtfertigen können, dass man fürs Online-Spiele bezahlen muss.
Mittels Game Pass kann Microsoft also weiter seine Kunden melken, weil sie vernünftigen Mehrwert bieten, als Online-Server.



Bonkic schrieb:


> das gilt natürlich alles nur für heute. sollte es ms gelingen den später im artikel angesprochenen blue ocean, also insbesondere die mobile gamer, anzuzapfen, kann das alles wieder anders aussehen. wird das gelingen? wiederum keine ahnung. aber ich habe wenigstens meine zweifel, dass gerade die teuren aaa-titel irgendwann mal in masse auf den winzscreens von smartphones gezockt werden.
> 
> tbc (vielleicht)


Wie ich im Artikel beschreibe, spricht hier die reine Sicht aus Deutschland bzw. Europa.
Hier geht es um die globale Strategie. Nur, weil wir in Deutschland privilegiert genug sind, uns einen fetten Flachbildfernseher in unsere fette Bude stellen können, gilt das nicht für den Rest der Welt.

Wer in Tokyo jeden Tag 2 Stunden mit der U-Bahn rumfahren muss, zockt halt auf nem kleinen Screen. Wenn der Staat in Indien so hohe Zölle auf Spielekonsolen legt, dass der Markt praktisch tot ist, ist das Streaming übers Handy plötzlich sehr viel attraktiver.


----------



## Phone (20. Juni 2022)

Ich kenne niemanden der den Dienst richtig supportet mit dem vollen Betrag...ALLE nutzen diese Tricks und warten wir mal bis Anfang / Mitte 2023 wo die meisten dieser Ultimate 1 Euro Geschichten auslaufen.
Das hat nichts mit Bubble zutun...Ist scheinbar Allgemeinwissen wenn man eine Xbox kauft.
Das erste was mein Kumpel mir gesagt hat war wie ich upgraden könnte und 3  Jahre für lau bekommen xDetwas Anderes zu denken ist wohl mehr Bubble


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Doch, genau die Rechnung mache ich hier auf. Nicht, um damit irgendwelche genauen Zahlen zu liefern, sondern um zu zeigen, in welchen Relationen sich der Game Pass bewegt - jetzt schon bei 25 Mio Abos.
> 
> Deswegen schaut man sich auch die Zahlen über verschiedene Zeiträume an und voila, sieht man: Seit Jahren klettern die Abozahlen nach oben, was deine Vermutung entkräftet.
> Es bleiben offenbar eine Menge Leute im Abo hängen, die dann auch nach den drei Monaten Probierpreis dranbleiben.



das entkräftet meine vermutung keineswegs.  

zumal ich an keiner stelle behauptet habe, dass die abo-zahlen generell sogar zurückgehen würden. nur sind es eben nicht im schnitt 25 mio. über 2021 gesehen, sondern im januar - kurz nach dem release von fh 5 und halo. dementsprechend kann ich mir sogar sehr gut vorstellen, dass die zahlen seitdem zurückgegangen sein könnten. werden sie im januar 2023 über den besagten 25 mio. liegen? gut möglich, eher wohl wahrscheinlich. 



Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Deswegen ist das auch als grobe Schätzung deklariert, aber klar: Arbeite dich weiter dran ab.



lol?
ich hab doch die rechnung nicht aufgemacht. und ja, die zahl hat meiner ansicht nach nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts mit der realität zu tun. wenn du das als "abarbeiten" herabqualifizieren möchtest, von mir aus. 



Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Und weil es keine verlässlichen Infos gibt, MUSS das ja super teuer sein, damit es in dein Argument passt, ne?



in mein "argument"? welches argument?
ach so, du unterstellt mir hier irgendeine hater-attitüde, oder wie soll ich das verstehen? 
keineswegs. nur wissen wir es eben einfach nicht. auf nichts anderes will oder wollte ich hinaus.
ich halte es jedenfalls für sehr naheliegend, dass für große 3rd-party-releases zum day1 "ne menge" geld fließt, du nicht?
bei älteren backlog-titeln ist das schwer oder eigentlich gar nicht zu sagen. möglich, dass die sich von selbst tragen bzw durch den verkauf von dlcs etc. finanzieren.



Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Microsoft ist nicht dämlich. Die haben da Business Units dran sitzen, die mit den gesammelten Metriken genau ausrechnen, wie viel Spiel X in einem Zeitraum verkaufen würden und bieten das an.



das ist anzunehmen.
genauso wie bei epic, die dasselbe für ihre exklusiv-deals in derselben art und weise durchrechnen dürften.
und siehe da: der epic store ist ein verlustgeschäft, was nicht zuletzt oder sogar in erster linie an den bereitgestellten garantiesummen liegen dürfte.
ich weiß gar nicht, wo wir da einen dissens haben könnten bzw warum: es wäre doch auch gar keine überraschung, würde ms beim game pass momentan noch draufzahlen. das ganze ist ne wette auf die zukunft. ob sie aufgeht, werden wir sehen.



Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Dementsprechend können sie nicht einfach alle Xbox Live-Nutzer umswitchen.



ms kann das vielleicht nicht von sich aus . aber die user könnten es. und für gerade mal ~ 3 euro / dollar (in westlichen breitengraden) mehr ein solcher mehrwert - klingt eigentlich nach no-brainer. dennoch scheint es zumindest bislang bei weitem nicht alle überzeugt zu haben.



Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Xbox Live kostet übrigens seit Start im Jahr 2003 seine 10€ im Monat. Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass da keine Kosten über die letzten 20 Jahre gesunken sind für Server, nach dem Siegeszug des Internets und dem massiven Ausbau der Azure-Cloud?



hm, pro user sind die kosten sehr wahrscheinlich gesunken. aber insgesamt? demgegenüber sind nämlich die datenmengen um ein x-faches angewachsen. unterhaltskosten wie strom etc. sowieso. von investitionen in die infrastruktur + dauernde hardware-aufrüstung gar nicht zu reden.
als unbestreitbaren fakt würd ich das jedenfalls mal nicht hinstellen. ich weiß es einfach nicht.



Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Wer in Tokyo jeden Tag 2 Stunden mit der U-Bahn rumfahren muss, zockt halt auf nem kleinen Screen. Wenn der Staat in Indien so hohe Zölle auf Spielekonsolen legt, dass der Markt praktisch tot ist, ist das Streaming übers Handy plötzlich sehr viel attraktiver.



auch das hab ich nirgends bestritten. cloud gaming wird künftig auch mobile ein thema werden. in welchem maßstab wird man sehen. ich habe lediglich zweifel daran geäußert, dass insbesondere die großen aaa-titel irgendwann mal eine große rolle auf den kleinen screens spielen werden. das hat nichts mit meinen persönlichen vorlieben und schon gar nichts mit westlicher privilegiertheit  zu tun.


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Genauso wir Netflix die Kino und TV-Landschaft verändert hat.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich ich das GamePass Konzept schon sehr begrüße. Meiner Meinung nach, hat das Konzept dazu beigetragen, dass unser Hobby noch besser geworden ist.

Nicht weniger erstklassige Titel wären mir ohne GamePass vermutlich durch die Lappen gegangen. Ich nutze ihn gerade für SP Games (und eben nicht ServiceGames), da dass meist spiele sind, die nach einmaligem durchzocken in der Ecke landen und nie wieder angefasst werden. So were ich es bspw auch wieder bei A Plagues Tale Requiem handeln. Perfekt für mich.


----------



## SpieleKing (20. Juni 2022)

" Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt profitieren sowohl Spieler als auch Spieleentwickler massiv von den Flatrates"

Sagt wer? Ein gewisser Herr Hoss, welcher anscheinend von Microsoft keine Verschwiegenheitserklärung aufgebürgt bekommen hat. Nicht gerade eine sehr zuverlässige Quelle! 

Ich frage mich warum MS in letzter Zeit  ca. 100 Milliarden in Studios investiert hat, wenn ihr Angebot ja ach so gut für Entwickler ist, wie es hier von Herrn Hoss angepriesen wird. Die Entwickler müssten in scharen kommen, wozu dann Studion für solch überzogene Preise kaufen? Allein dieser Umstand sollte einen skeptisch werden lassen! 

Auch muss bedacht werden das dieses Geld erstmal wieder rein kommen muss. Wie man bei dieser sehr theroretischen Hochrechnung am Anfang des Artikels gesehen hat, würde alleine das mehrere Jahren dauern (wenn man alle anderen Kosten ausklammern würde).

Sicher plant hier MS für die Zukunft, eine Zukunft in der sie den Markt dominieren und somit kontrollieren. Das wurde von Herrn Hoss selber eingeworfen, aber gleich wieder klein geredet.

In meinen Augen ist der GamePass auf den ersten Blick ne coole Sache, aber auf dem zweiten Blick das pure Gift für die Spielewelt. MS hat schon lange kein Interesse mehr die Spielelandschaft positiv zu verändern, sie wollen einfach nur die Kühle melken solange es geht!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Genauso wir Netflix die Kino und TV-Landschaft verändert hat.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich ich das GamePass Konzept schon sehr begrüße. Meiner Meinung nach, hat das Konzept dazu beigetragen, dass unser Hobby noch besser geworden ist.


Inwiefern "besser"? 
Du ziehst den Vergleich zu Netflix. Ja, Netflix hat etwas verändert. Aber zum positiven? Sehe ich eher nicht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. Juni 2022)

DamnDave schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil andere Konzerne ähnliche Probleme haben, macht es das natürlich besser.
> 
> In Afrika verhungern Kinder, aber hey, dass ist vielleicht ein bisschen negativ dargestellt, weil in anderen Ländern ja auch Kinder verhungern.


"Wer fragen hat oder Erläuterungen braucht, kann mich gerne, in einem anständigen Tonfall, fragen."
Deine passiv-aggressive Reaktion auf seinen Einwand zeigt mir, daß du dich nicht mal an deine eigenen Anforderungen beim ersten "Feindkontakt" halten kannst. 
Das dann der Vergleich wie Äpfel und Autos daherkommt macht es nur noch schlimmer.
20 Jahre in dieser Industrie und 10 Jahre Marketing sind dann halt trotzdem für "den Arsch"...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Inwiefern "besser"?
> Du ziehst den Vergleich zu Netflix. Ja, Netflix hat etwas verändert. Aber zum positiven? Sehe ich eher nicht.


Nun ja, mich haben viele Filme/Serien mit dem roten N sehr gut unterhalten. 
Wenn das nichts positives ist.😉

Natürlich  sind Geschmäcker verschieden und nicht jeder mag alles, aber ohne sie wäre die Medienwelt sicherlich übersichtlicher. 🙄


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. Juni 2022)

Speerhart schrieb:


> 250 Mio. € sind maximal der Umsatz, nicht der Gewinn. Aber die meisten nutzen sowieso den Goldtrick.





Phone schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden der den Dienst richtig supportet mit dem vollen Betrag...ALLE nutzen diese Tricks


Bin mir da nicht so sicher mit dem Goldtrick.
Ich selber habe wirklich sehr günstig für drei Jahre jetzt monatliche Kosten für Ultimate von 3.75.- und dachte mir komm erklär das mal deinen Kumpels und Freunden genau, bevor sie sich den Gamepass besorgen, da ein paar sich den Gamepass holen wollten für Coop Spiele.
Was ist passiert - fast die Hälfte hat sich aus reiner Faulheit den Gamepass ganz "normal" geholt, weil "kein Bock auf den Aufwand".
Dabei ist die Komplexität niedrig und der Zeitaufwand eine halbe Stunde, maximal eine Stunde ohne ausführliche Erklärung.
Die Ersparnis je nach Lage auf dem Markt für Guthabenkarten liegt auf drei Jahre gesehen jedenfalls bei mir bei rund 330 Euro - das wäre schon ein sehr erheblicher Stundenlohn für den Zeitaufwand.
Da man dann auch noch EA Play gleich mit drin hat, daß auch wiederum 2,10.- im Monat kostet in einem Jahresabo ist die Kirsche auf der Sahnehaube finanziell gesehen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Xbox Live kostet übrigens seit Start im Jahr 2003 seine 10€ im Monat.


XBOX Live kostet 6,99 Euro im offiziellen Store.


----------



## Yosh1907 (20. Juni 2022)

Bin mal gespannt was die Zukunft bringt. 

Aktuell stimmt für mich persönlich die Qualität der xbox Spiele so gar nicht. 

Große Marken der 360 Zeit wie halo oder Gears sind ein Schatten von dem was sie einst mal waren. 

Forza scheint konstant gut zu sein, ist aber nicht mein Genre. 

Für mich wirkt, als hätten die first Party Titel seit dem gamepass enorm an Qualität verloren. 

Bleiben noch die thirds und da habe ich alles mich interessiert bereits im Vorfeld schon längst gekauft. 

Solange ich den Pass nachwievor fürn Euro abonnieren kann, nehme ich das mal so hin. Wünsche mir aber dennoch mal, dass MS mal ein Titel raushaut, der ein ähnlichen impact auf die Videospiel Fans hat wie eine Ankündigung von rockstar, naughty dog oder CD project


----------



## Phone (20. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nun ja, mich haben viele Filme/Serien mit dem roten N sehr gut unterhalten.
> Wenn das nichts positives ist.😉
> 
> Natürlich  sind Geschmäcker verschieden und nicht jeder mag alles, aber ohne sie wäre die Medienwelt sicherlich übersichtlicher. 🙄


Netflix geht jetzt in Richtung Kino... Auch die haben germekt das Day One Release dumm ist und sich nicht lohnt.
Zumindest ist sowas in Planung dass sie ihre großen Filme erst ins Kino bringen wollen.

MS kauft Studios und Publisher weil der Großteil nicht bereit ist sich Geld entgehen zu lassen oder sie bekommen halt eine Art Ausfallentschädigung von MS. 

Auch bei PS gibt es EA und UbiSoft Zeug mit dazu aber selbst das reizt mich nicht... Weil es kein Wert hat habe ich keine Motivation mich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Netflix geht jetzt in Richtung Kino... Auch die haben germekt das Day One Release dumm ist und sich nicht lohnt.
> Zumindest ist sowas in Planung dass sie ihre großen Filme erst ins Kino bringen wollen.


Ich dachte die machen das nur, um an den Oscars/Golden Globes teilnehmen zu können? Die Netflix Filme laufen doch deswegen nur in sehr wenigen Kinos und auch nur 2-3 Wochen bevor sie ohne weitere Wartezeit auf Netflix landen.


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was die Zukunft bringt.
> 
> Aktuell stimmt für mich persönlich die Qualität der xbox Spiele so gar nicht.
> 
> ...


Das kann man so keinesfalls sagen.

Die Xbox Games Studios sind bereits 2021 wieder zum besten Publisher (nach Wertungen) geworden und die Qualität von Titeln wie Halo Infinite, Gears 5, Forza Horizon 5, dem Flugsimulator, Age of Empires IV oder auch Deathloop ist durchaus auf top Niveau. Geschmäcker mögen verschieden sein, aber die Qualität kann man diesen games sicher nicht absprechen. Daher ja auch der höchste metacritc Overall im letzten Jahr. (wobei Gears5 früher erschien, schon klar, aber da du diesen Titel auch genannt hattest.)

Zum Impact von Neuankündigungen: Nimm nur mal Starfield als Bsp.: Ankündigungen von Firmen wir Rockstar oder Blizzard mögen noch mehr Impact generieren, aber CD Project Red oder Naughty Dog Ankündigungen steckt Starfield gerade in die Tasche, wenn du dir mal YT Views oder Social Media daten zum Vergleich heran ziehst.


----------



## Yosh1907 (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das kann man so keinesfalls sagen.
> 
> Die Xbox Games Studios sind bereits 2021 wieder zum besten Publisher (nach Wertungen) geworden und die Qualität von Titeln wie Halo Infinite, Gears 5, Forza Horizon 5, dem Flugsimulator, Age of Empires IV oder auch Deathloop ist durchaus auf top Niveau. Geschmäcker mögen verschieden sein, aber die Qualität kann man diesen games sicher nicht absprechen. Daher ja auch der höchste metacritc Overall im letzten Jahr. (wobei Gears5 früher erschien, schon klar, aber da du diesen Titel auch genannt hattest.)



Doch ich kann denen die Qualität durchaus absprechen. Denn ein Halo oder GoW aus 360 Zeiten, wurden nicht nur besser bewertet, auch der Hype den diese Spiele damals auslösten war riesig im Vergleich zu heute.

Dasselbe gilt auch für Age of Empires.


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das kann man so keinesfalls sagen.
> 
> Die Xbox Games Studios sind bereits 2021 wieder zum besten Publisher (nach Wertungen) geworden und die Qualität von Titeln wie Halo Infinite, Gears 5, Forza Horizon 5, dem Flugsimulator, Age of Empires IV oder auch Deathloop ist durchaus auf top Niveau. Geschmäcker mögen verschieden sein, aber die Qualität kann man diesen games sicher nicht absprechen. Daher ja auch der höchste metacritc Overall im letzten Jahr. (wobei Gears5 früher erschien, schon klar, aber da du diesen Titel auch genannt hattest.)


Die genannten Spiele sind durchaus Top, bei Halo Infinite kann ich dir allerdings nur zum Teil zustimmen. Der MP hat das Spiel vor einem tieferen Wertungs Absturz gerettet. Die Kampagne und vor allem das Open World Konzept waren jedoch schlecht designet. Das stand auch in vielen Tests.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> MS kauft Studios und Publisher weil der Großteil nicht bereit ist sich Geld entgehen zu lassen oder sie bekommen halt eine Art Ausfallentschädigung von MS.


Ob nun MS, Sony, Google oder <Großfirma hier eintragen> ... sie alle wollen Gewinne einfahren und das bestenfalls als Selbstläufer, auch wenn man das durch jahrelange Geschenke/Verluste finanzieren muß.

Ein Sozialdienst für die Kunden sind sie jedenfalls alle nicht und es ist ihnen auch recht egal ob da was auf der Strecke am Straßenrand zurück bleibt solange der "Gewinnzug" weiter fährt.🤨



Phone schrieb:


> Auch bei PS gibt es EA und UbiSoft Zeug mit dazu aber selbst das reizt mich nicht... Weil es kein Wert hat habe ich keine Motivation mich damit zu beschäftigen.


Das muß ja auch nicht jedem gefallen, es ist aber ein erwähnenswertes Detail.😉


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Doch ich kann denen die Qualität durchaus absprechen. Denn ein Halo oder GoW aus 360 Zeiten, wurden nicht nur besser bewertet, auch der Hype den diese Spiele damals auslösten war riesig im Vergleich zu heute.
> 
> Dasselbe gilt auch für Age of Empires.



Nein, dass mag dir vielleicht so vorkommen, ist aber falsch.
Tatsächlich hatte Halo Infinite aber den bisher größten Impact was Spielerzahlen betfrifft (über 20 Mio kurze Zeit nach Launch) und Halo 5 ist laut Entwickleraussage das finanziell bisher erfolgreichste Halo. Beide Teile sind nach der 360 Ära erschienen.

Auch Age of Empires IV ist erfolgreicher gestartet als seinerzeit, Teil 1 oder 2. Die Größenverhältnisse und Dimensionen haben sich halt massiv verschoben, aber da es von allem "mehr" gibt, nimmt man das garnicht mehr so wahr. Wenn man heute keine 10 Mio User mehr nach kurzer Zeit erreicht, gilt das ja fast schon als fail...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Doch ich kann denen die Qualität durchaus absprechen. Denn ein Halo oder GoW aus 360 Zeiten, wurden nicht nur besser bewertet, auch der Hype den diese Spiele damals auslösten war riesig im Vergleich zu heute.
> 
> Dasselbe gilt auch für Age of Empires.


Dein Geschmack ist offensichtlich nicht allgemein gültig.
Ich fand das letzte Halo nicht besser/schlechter als die Anderen, abgesehen das die spielmechanisch heute schon recht grenzwertig sind. 🤔

Früher war man quasi für jedes Spiel das erschien dankbarer, weil es weniger gab, heute wird zudem an deutlich komplexeren Spielen viel mehr rumgemäkelt.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nein, dass mag dir vielleicht so vorkommen, ist aber falsch.
> Tatsächlich hatte Halo Infinite aber den bisher größten Impact was Spielerzahlen betfrifft (über 20 Mio kurze Zeit nach Launch)


Interessant wäre, wie die Spielezahlen aktuell sind.
Dank GP schauen ja viele Spieler mal kurz rein und sagen dann wieder Tschüss... war bei mir beim letzten HALO der Fall


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Interessant wäre, wie die Spielezahlen aktuell sind.
> Dank GP schauen ja viele Spieler mal kurz rein und sagen dann wieder Tschüss... war bei mir beim letzten HALO der Fall


Kann mir bei den Mängeln unter denen der MP leidet nicht vorstellen, dass die Spielerzahlen noch gut sind.


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Die genannten Spiele sind durchaus Top, bei Halo Infinite kann ich dir allerdings nur zum Teil zustimmen. Der MP hat das Spiel vor einem tieferen Wertungs Absturz gerettet. Die Kampagne und vor allem das Open World Konzept waren jedoch schlecht designet. Das stand auch in vielen Tests.



In ähnlich vielen Tests stand auch, das gerade die Open World top Designed wurde. zB bei IGN oder auch bei Eurogamer. Die World wurde dort mit der von den Batman Arkham Games verglichen oder gar der von Zelda BoTW. Dies hatten wir hier auch mit dem Tester diskutiert, mit dem Ergebnis, dass man zu beiden Ansichten kommen kann.
Allerdings: man merkt das Halo Infinite als Servicegame aufgebaut ist, auch bei Kampagne. Soll heißen: Es wurden bewusst Storyteile zurück gehalten, um sie später in Story DLCs zu behandeln. Das ist klar zu spüren.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Dein Geschmack ist offensichtlich nicht allgemein gültig.
> Ich fand das letzte Halo nicht besser/schlechter als die Anderen, abgesehen das die spielmechanisch heute schon recht grenzwertig sind. 🤔
> 
> Früher war man quasi für jedes Spiel das erschien dankbarer, weil es weniger gab, heute wird zudem an deutlich komplexeren Spielen viel mehr rumgemäkelt.


Also gerade das Gameplay von Halo ist doch auch heute noch über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Das wurde auch in allen Tests gelobt. Gerade jetzt auch mit dem neuen Grapplehook.

Da würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt von Sony mal ein Game wünschen, was da ansatzweise dran kommt. Ist einfach nicht deren Stärke, die erzählen halt lieber Geschichten und dazu ganz seichtes Gameplay.


----------



## Yosh1907 (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nein, dass mag dir vielleicht so vorkommen, ist aber falsch.
> Tatsächlich hatte Halo Infinite aber den bisher größten Impact was Spielerzahlen betfrifft (über 20 Mio kurze Zeit nach Launch) und Halo 5 ist laut Entwickleraussage das finanziell bisher erfolgreichste Halo. Beide Teile sind nach der 360 Ära erschienen.
> 
> Auch Age of Empires IV ist erfolgreicher gestartet als seinerzeit, Teil 1 oder 2. Die Größenverhältnisse und Dimensionen haben sich halt massiv verschoben, aber da es von allem "mehr" gibt, nimmt man das garnicht mehr so wahr. Wenn man heute keine 10 Mio User mehr nach kurzer Zeit erreicht, gilt das ja fast schon als fail...



Du musst dann am Ende halt schon entscheiden ob du mit "metacritic" argumentierst oder mit Spielerzahlen.

Das man mehr Spieler als früher erreicht mit einem Pass der quasi nichts kostet ist doch selbstverständlich. 

Allerdings ist die Qualität der Spiele definitiv nicht besser als die vorigen Teile. Eine Steigerung sehe ich bei den First Party Spielen abgesehen von Forza bei den Xbox Spielen nicht


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Du musst dann am Ende halt schon entscheiden ob du mit "metacritic" argumentierst oder mit Spielerzahlen.
> 
> Das man mehr Spieler als früher erreicht mit einem Pass der quasi nichts kostet ist doch selbstverständlich.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Qualität der Spiele definitiv nicht besser als die vorigen Teile. Eine Steigerung sehe ich bei den First Party Spielen abgesehen von Forza bei den Xbox Spielen nicht


Nö muss ich nicht. Beides ist ja wichtig und kann zur Beurteilung rangezogen werden. Du hast "Impact" und Wertungen doch miteinander gemischt bzw beides in die Argumentation genommen... 

Und Wertungen machen nunmal auch was aus. Qualitativ (also bspw aus grafischer Sicht) war übrigens schon ein Halo 4 besser als ein Halo 3. Dennoch gilt Teil 3 für viele (mich eingschlossen) bester Teil der Reihe. Aber deswegen kann man eben nicht sagen, dass die Qualität nachgelassen hätte. Und wie gesagt: Gem. Metacritic wurde der Hersteller bereits zum besten in 2021. Also der GamePass hat hier offenbar keinen negativen Effekt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

Der MP von Halo Infinite war zum ersten mal Free2Play, sonst hätte man solche Zahlen niemals erreicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Also gerade das Gameplay von Halo ist doch auch heute noch über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Das wurde auch in allen Tests gelobt. Gerade jetzt auch mit dem neuen Grapplehook.


Letzterer war eine sinnvolle Erweiterung, z.B. alte Halo mit schier endlosen gleichen Levelarchitekturen sehe ich bestenfalls als mühsam ertragbar an, aber sie sind Kinder ihrer Zeit und oft technischen Möglichkeiten unterworfen.
Was für nahezu jedes Spiel gilt, ob auf Konsolen (bis zur PS4) gilt, ja sogar auf dem PC hatten wir das mal, ich sage nur Outcast. 😉


----------



## Yosh1907 (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nö muss ich nicht.  Also der GamePass hat hier offenbar keinen negativen Effekt.



doch den Effekt von fantastischen Spielen zu "nur" noch guten Spielen. 

der Effekt von "ultra internet hype" zu "müdes schulterzucken" 

Selbst auf Twitch hat Halo Infinite kaum noch Zuschauer. 

Stand jetzt: 602
Warzone: 45k
Valorant: 120k
Fortnite: 55k

Mag jeder natürlich gerne anders sehen. Für mich sind die Spiele der Xbox Reihe ein Schatten dessen was die Reihen auf der 360 darstellten und irgendwo sehe ich da auch die Schuld am Gamepass


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

Auf Twitch hatte Halo Infinite nur in den ersten zwei Wochen gute Zuschauerzahlen, dann kam der große Absturz von dem es sich nicht mehr erholt hat. Ist dort schon lange tot.


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> doch den Effekt von fantastischen Spielen zu "nur" noch guten Spielen.
> 
> der Effekt von "ultra internet hype" zu "müdes schulterzucken"
> 
> ...


Ähm - du musst meinen Kommentar schon richtig lesen. Du hattest die Bereiche miteinander vermenkt. Darauf bin ich lediglich eingegangen.

Zu den Zuschauern auf Twitch kann ich dir nichts sagen. Ich weiß nur, dass viele es wohl über den GamePass konsumieren. Da ich aber sowieso nur die Kampagne spiele und nicht den MP, kann ich dir versichern, dass die Qualität dort sehr hoch ist und mit den früheren Teilen absolut auf Augenhöhe liegt. Der MP hat wohl ein anderes Problem aktuell.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> doch den Effekt von fantastischen Spielen zu "nur" noch guten Spielen.
> 
> der Effekt von "ultra internet hype" zu "müdes schulterzucken"
> 
> ...


Du vergleichst ein Storyspiel mit MP Zugabe ernsthaft mit reinen MP Games ? 😮

Wie viel aktive Spieler wohl ein TloU, GoW, Uncharted etc. wohl noch haben ?🤨

Oder ein Skyrim oder ArmA3 mit ihren Modmöglichkeiten ? 😜


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Letzterer war eine sinnvolle Erweiterung, z.B. alte Halo mit schier endlosen gleichen Levelarchitekturen sehe ich bestenfalls als mühsam ertragbar an, aber sie sind Kinder ihrer Zeit und oft technischen Möglichkeiten unterworfen.
> Was für nahezu jedes Spiel gilt, ob auf Konsolen (bis zur PS4) gilt, ja sogar auf dem PC hatten wir das mal, ich sage nur Outcast. 😉



Ja absolut. Also auch was Leveldesign angeht hat sich Halo qualitativ echt um extrem gesteigert. Aber das waren ja auch andere Zeiten damals. 

Insgesamt muss man aber sagen, dass die ganz große Stärke von Halo nach wie vor das überragende Gameplay (beste seiner Art bei Konsolenshooter) ist. Das ist auch heute noch top notch und dass ist es ja auch, was die Tests alle so gelobt haben. Die Kämpfe sind halt sehr dynamisch und verlaufen immer wieder ganz unterschiedlich. Darin liegt die eigentliche Stärke und früber auch in der Story. Aber da ist man ja leider dazu übergengen, die nur noch häppchenweise zu erzählen.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Du vergleichst ein Storyspiel mit MP Zugabe ernsthaft mit reinen MP Games ? 😮
> 
> Wie viel aktive Spieler wohl ein TloU, GoW, Uncharted etc. wohl noch haben ?🤨
> 
> Oder ein Skyrim oder ArmA3 mit ihren Modmöglichkeiten ? 😜



Kann ich dir sagen:
TloU, GoW, Uncharted etc - spielt heute kaum noch eine Menschenseele. 

Aber so ist das halt bei reinen Storygames. TLOU2 soll ja immerhin noch einen MP Modus bekommen. Früher hätte man gesagt: Das Spiel ist unfertig auf den Markt gekommen. Heute fast schon normal, das Spielmodi erst Jahre später nachgereicht werden. So ist das leider...


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (20. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das entkräftet meine vermutung keineswegs.
> 
> zumal ich an keiner stelle behauptet habe, dass die abo-zahlen generell sogar zurückgehen würden. nur sind es eben nicht im schnitt 25 mio. über 2021 gesehen, sondern im januar - kurz nach dem release von fh 5 und halo. dementsprechend kann ich mir sogar sehr gut vorstellen, dass die zahlen seitdem zurückgegangen sein könnten. werden sie im januar 2023 über den besagten 25 mio. liegen? gut möglich, eher wohl wahrscheinlich.


Okay. Und diese Vermutungen beziehen sich auf was genau? Du stellst halt Vermutungen auf, die du nicht belegen kannst. Es gibt Zahlen, die von MS herausgegeben werden und anhand derer muss man sich orientieren. Die Zahlen steigen seit Jahren an. Es bleiben genug User hängen, die das Ding durchgängig nutzen. Schwankungen zwischen Releases werden wohl eher weniger im Bereich von mehreren Millionen liegen. ^^



Bonkic schrieb:


> lol?
> ich hab doch die rechnung nicht aufgemacht. und ja, die zahl hat meiner ansicht nach nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts mit der realität zu tun. wenn du das als "abarbeiten" herabqualifizieren möchtest, von mir aus.


Natürlich arbeitest du dich dran ab, denn du tust so, als wäre ich da mit dem Anspruch rangegangen, hier genaue Zahlen zu liefern.
Natürlich kann ich das nicht. Es geht mir beim dem Beispiel nur um die Relation, die viele vergessen, da sie nur die 10€ im Blick haben.
Und selbst wenn es 200 oder 150 Millionen sind. Es ist trotzdem ein Haufen Asche, der jeden Monat zu Microsoft fließt. DAS ist der Punkt, den ich mache.


Bonkic schrieb:


> in mein "argument"? welches argument?
> ach so, du unterstellt mir hier irgendeine hater-attitüde, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
> keineswegs. nur wissen wir es eben einfach nicht. auf nichts anderes will oder wollte ich hinaus.
> ich halte es jedenfalls für sehr naheliegend, dass für große 3rd-party-releases zum day1 "ne menge" geld fließt, du nicht?
> bei älteren backlog-titeln ist das schwer oder eigentlich gar nicht zu sagen. möglich, dass die sich von selbst tragen bzw durch den verkauf von dlcs etc. finanzieren.


Dude, du stellst es in deinem Kommentar als völlig gegeben hin, dass ich die angeblich exorbitanten Royalties für Thirds außer acht lasse.
Aber wie du schon sagst: Du weißt es nicht.



Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist anzunehmen.
> genauso wie bei epic, die dasselbe für ihre exklusiv-deals in derselben art und weise durchrechnen dürften.
> und siehe da: der epic store ist ein verlustgeschäft, was nicht zuletzt oder sogar in erster linie an den bereitgestellten garantiesummen liegen dürfte.
> ich weiß gar nicht, wo wir da einen dissens haben könnten bzw warum: es wäre doch auch gar keine überraschung, würde ms beim game pass momentan noch draufzahlen. das ganze ist ne wette auf die zukunft. ob sie aufgeht, werden wir sehen.


Du vergleichst hier also einen Online-Shop, der monatlich kostenlose Spiele verschenkt, in der Hoffnung, die User bleiben und geben auch Geld im Shop aus, mit einem Abomodell, für das User aktiv jeden Monat Geld zahlen.
Kann man machen, aber wenn du mal ehrlich bist... richtig zielführend ist das jetzt auch nicht. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> ms kann das vielleicht nicht von sich aus . aber die user könnten es. und für gerade mal ~ 3 euro / dollar (in westlichen breitengraden) mehr ein solcher mehrwert - klingt eigentlich nach no-brainer. dennoch scheint es zumindest bislang bei weitem nicht alle überzeugt zu haben.


Ja, logisch, weil Menschen Gewohnheitstiere sind und natürlich nicht jeder ein Abomodell mag. Es gibt noch genügend Leute, die sich ihre Spiele so kaufen und das ist ja auch legitim. Dafür bietet MS ja die Wahl an.
Es switcht ja auch nicht jeder aufs teuerste Netflix-Abo um, für den Mehrwert. 


Bonkic schrieb:


> auch das hab ich nirgends bestritten. cloud gaming wird künftig auch mobile ein thema werden. in welchem maßstab wird man sehen. ich habe lediglich zweifel daran geäußert, dass insbesondere die großen aaa-titel irgendwann mal eine große rolle auf den kleinen screens spielen werden. das hat nichts mit meinen persönlichen vorlieben und schon gar nichts mit westlicher privilegiertheit  zu tun.


Allein der gigantische Erfolg der Nintendo Switch widerlegt deine Vermutung schon. Auf der werden auch große Triple-A-Titel, wie Zelda, The Witcher und Co auf einem kleinen Bildschirm gespielt.
Schnall an dein Smartphone so ne Backbone-Gaminghalterung dran und schon sieht dein Handy aus wie die Switch.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Mag jeder natürlich gerne anders sehen. Für mich sind die Spiele der Xbox Reihe ein Schatten dessen was die Reihen auf der 360 darstellten und irgendwo sehe ich da auch die Schuld am Gamepass


Ich hatte, dank GP, die Möglichkeit endlich alle Teile durchzuspielen.
De letzte Teil hat mich dann keine halbe Stunde am PC gehalten.
Aber hatte da evtl auch ein wenig zu viel von der Franchise....
Werds dann vielleicht später noch nachholen.
Aber wenn ich schon höre, dass der SP-Part darauf ausgelegt ist um den zu vergrössern und "nicht alles drin" ists für mich wenig ansprechend.

Als positiven Fall an Life-Service nehm ich aber gerne ebenfalls MS her mit ihrem FS2020.
Das ist ganz grosses Kino.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen:
> TloU, GoW, Uncharted etc - spielt heute kaum noch eine Menschenseele.


Aber man hat sie gespielt... und sehr weit, bzw durchgespielt


FeralKid schrieb:


> Aber so ist das halt bei reinen Storygames. TLOU2 soll ja immerhin noch einen MP Modus bekommen. Früher hätte man gesagt: Das Spiel ist unfertig auf den Markt gekommen. Heute fast schon normal, das Spielmodi erst Jahre später nachgereicht werden. So ist das leider...


Aber inzwischen kommt man davon, Gott sei dank, wieder langsam weg.
Es gibt gefühlt, wieder mehr (sehr) gute SP-Games.


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du vergleichst ein Storyspiel mit MP Zugabe ernsthaft mit reinen MP Games ? 😮
> 
> Wie viel aktive Spieler wohl ein TloU, GoW, Uncharted etc. wohl noch haben ?🤨
> 
> Oder ein Skyrim oder ArmA3 mit ihren Modmöglichkeiten ? 😜


Nur eine Zugabe ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. Halo lebte schon immer vor allem durch den MP. Zumal es diesen bei Infinite auch alleine, ohne die Kampagne gibt


----------



## Phone (20. Juni 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> doch den Effekt von fantastischen Spielen zu "nur" noch guten Spielen.
> 
> der Effekt von "ultra internet hype" zu "müdes schulterzucken"
> 
> ...


Ja natürlich werden Spielerzahlen verwendet, was anderes geht doch auch nicht mehr...Aber sind eben auch irrelevant denn ein Großteil kauft nichts im überteuerten Shop oder spielt länger als einen Monat.

Halo Inf. Ist stand jetzt tot... Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!
Zu wenig Content und zu wenig Plattformen damit es größer werden könne.
Wenn die Schmiede dann in X Monaten kommt, dauert es 1 bis 2 Monate, dann kommt noch mal nen Aufschwung, der aber au h nicht lang hält.

Das selbe wird auch 90 % der GaaS Spiele von Sony ereilen.
Es gibt eine begrenzte Zahl an Spieler und Zeit die aufgeteilt werden muss auf das was wir spielen.
Daher wird es auch ein neuer Mitbewerber im Konsolenmakrt immer schwer haben...

Ein Punkt noch...
Würde man den Onlinezwang also das Model so abändern das man nicht mehr fürs online spielen zahlen müsste, würde der Gamepass locker 10 Millionen verlieren und bei Sony noch mehr.

Dieses ganze die spielen auf Zeit und es ist langfristig geplant gelaber ist genauso Käse wie bei allen andere auch.
Es ist der Versuch ein "versagen" zu verschleiern.
Die große Ankündigung von MILLARDEN Gamer ist wohl mehr als nach hinten losgegangen.
Die First Party Release in regelmäßigen Abständen... Findet auch nicht statt.
Kommt dieses Jahr überhaupt ein FP Titel bei MS oO?

Ach und God of War haben laut letzten Zählung fast 3 Millionen gespielt allein auf dem PC... Obwohl nur knapp eine Million verkauft wurden... Zum Glück ist Piraterie so gut wie tot xD

Selbst eine Million sind mehr als bei Halo...


----------



## Yosh1907 (20. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du vergleichst ein Storyspiel mit MP Zugabe ernsthaft mit reinen MP Games ? 😮



Erstens geht es mir um die allgemeine Qualität der Reihe. Sowohl der SP als auch der MP sind nicht mal ansatzweise so gut wie die Vorgänger. Von der langweiligen OW bei Infinite und den wiederholenden Aufgaben fang ich gar nicht erst an.

Zweitens war Halo nicht ein Spiel mit "Mp Zugabe" der MP war immer ein elementarer Teil davon. Ein passenderer Vergleich als die Sony Titel wäre eher sowas wie Red Dead or GTA Online. Nicht von Genre, für den Teil dass ihr zwei dass wieder nicht rallt.

Dennoch ufert mir das hin und her argumentieren mit euch zwei mir hier zu sehr aus. 

Für MICH PERSÖNLICH hat die Qualität der Reihen (könnt gerne auch die metacritic der Reihen vergleichen, die geben mir Recht)  seit dem Gamepass an Faszination verloren.


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hatte, dank GP, die Möglichkeit endlich alle Teile durchzuspielen.
> De letzte Teil hat mich dann keine halbe Stunde am PC gehalten.
> Aber hatte da evtl auch ein wenig zu viel von der Franchise....
> Werds dann vielleicht später noch nachholen.
> ...



Muss man relativieren. Für mich war die SP Kampagne von Halo Infinite bspw besser, als die von Teil 1, 2 und 5. Allerdings nicht besser als die von Teil 3 und 4. Das Gameplay ist wie gesagt nach wie vor Top, vielleicht besser denje, dank des neuen Grapple Hook. Auch das Missionsdesign und die Open World sind erklassig. Aber: Die Story wurde in einigen Bereichen nur angerissen und wohl bewusst nicht komplett erzählt. Was bspw ist aus der Crew der Infinity geworden? Was ist mit Lt. Lasky und Dr Halsey. Das sind wichtige Charaktere der Reihe und die lässt man nicht einfach im verschollenen und verliert kein Wort mehr darüber. Das schreit geradezu nach einem Story DLC und das ist nur ein Punkt, es gibt weitere. Ich freue mich auch schon auf diese DLCs muss ich sagen, aber früher hätte man sowas vielleicht auch einfach direkt im Hauptspiel erfahren...

Zum Post weiter unten:
Dann ist Stand heute auch ein TLOU2, GoW und viele anderer dieser Spiele einfach tot... Spielt ja niemand mehr.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie passend diese Äusserungen jeweils sind. Dem ein oder anderen hier mag es nur um stupides bashing als eine realistische Betrachtungsweise gehen, ist mein Eindruck.


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen:
> TloU, GoW, Uncharted etc - spielt heute kaum noch eine Menschenseele.
> 
> Aber so ist das halt bei reinen Storygames. TLOU2 soll ja immerhin noch einen MP Modus bekommen. Früher hätte man gesagt: Das Spiel ist unfertig auf den Markt gekommen. Heute fast schon normal, das Spielmodi erst Jahre später nachgereicht werden. So ist das leider...


TloU 2 hatte die Kampagne dafür den doppelten Umfang von Teil 1, was das fehlen des MP etwas ausgeglichen hat  Mit dem scheint man dieses mal deutlich größeres vor zu haben. Soll ja ein eigenständiges und großes Standalone Spiel sein.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (20. Juni 2022)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Ein gewisser Herr Hoss, welcher anscheinend von Microsoft keine Verschwiegenheitserklärung aufgebürgt bekommen hat. Nicht gerade eine sehr zuverlässige Quelle!


Also weil dir die Aussagen nicht in den Kram passen, wird die Quelle diskreditiert?
Auf der Grundlage brauchen wir hier gar keine Diskussion anfangen. 

Natürlich stand auch Michael Hoss unter Verschwiegenheit und durfte nicht alles erklären oder genaue Aussagen treffen. Ich empfehle dir das Video. Dort sind alle Aussagen von ihm selbst drin.
Als Teilnehmer der originalen Verhandlungen zum Start des Game Pass und auch weiterer Verhandlungen zu Spielen des Spotlight-Labels von Deck13 ist er durchaus eine seriöse Quelle.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Nur eine Zugabe ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. Halo lebte schon immer vor allem durch den MP. Zumal es diesen bei Infinite auch alleine, ohne die Kampagne gibt


Ich hätte schwören können das die Ersten Teile rein SP waren ... 🙄
Naja, wer Shooter mit Zielhilfen mag um Steuerungsunzulänglichkeiten zu kompensieren ... es nicht meine Welt 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> TloU 2 hatte die Kampagne dafür den doppelten Umfang von Teil 1, was das fehlen des MP etwas ausgeglichen hat  Mit dem scheint man dieses mal deutlich größeres vor zu haben. Soll ja ein eigenständiges und großes Standalone Spiel sein.


Mal sehen, vielleicht F2P. 

Dafür das die Kampagne doppelt so lang war, war der Inhalt aber auch nur halb so dicht. Ganz ehrlich, die Story von Tlou2 hätte auch auf einen Bierdeckel gepasst. Und dann wurde das ganze auch noch 2x erzählt aus zwei Sichtweisen.

Da war die große Stärke des ersten Teils dann auch dahin.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Natürlich stand auch Michael Hoss unter Verschwiegenheit und durfte nicht alles erklären oder genaue Aussagen treffen. Ich empfehle dir das Video. Dort sind alle Aussagen von ihm selbst drin.
> Als Teilnehmer der originalen Verhandlungen zum Start des Game Pass und auch weiterer Verhandlungen zu Spielen des Spotlight-Labels von Deck13 ist er durchaus eine seriöse Quelle.


Zumal er auch dort klar sagt das seine Einschätzung den aktuellen Stand widerspiegelt, nicht die Zukunft. 👍


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Zum Post weiter unten:
> Dann ist Stand heute auch ein TLOU2, GoW und viele anderer dieser Spiele einfach tot... Spielt ja niemand mehr.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie passend diese Äusserungen jeweils sind. Dem ein oder anderen hier mag es nur um stupides bashing als eine realistische Betrachtungsweise gehen, ist mein Eindruck.


Die von dir genannten Spiele haben keinen MP, von daher schlechter Vergleich.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich hätte schwören können das die Ersten Teile rein SP waren ... 🙄
> Naja, wer Shooter mit Zielhilfen mag um Steuerungsunzulänglichkeiten zu kompensieren ... es nicht meine Welt 🤷‍♂️


Halo 1 hatte bereits einen erfolgreichen MP


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Die von dir genannten Spiele haben keinen MP, von daher schlechter Vergleich.
> 
> 
> Halo 1 hatte bereits einen erfolgreichen MP



Na klar, aber spielt halt auch keiner mehr. Ich kann wie gesagt zum MP von Halo Infinite absolut nichts sagen, nur dass er in den Tests sehr positiv abgeschnitten hat. Ich glaube die aktuellen Probleme sind eher technischer Natur aber nicht qualitativ auf das Game selbst bezogen.

Die Kampagne war halt so wie beschrieben. Mit klaren Stärken bei Gameplay und Missions bzw OW-Design, aber auch Kritikpunkten bei der Story. Vielleicht nicht bei der Hauptstory, die war gut, aber wo waren all die kleinen Sideinfos, die mehr sind als nur Computerlogbücher? Das wäre mehr drin gewesen und das merkt man, war aber wohl eine bewusste Entscheidung zu gunsten der Stroy DLCs.

Zur Aussage von dem User phone unten:
MS bringt auch weiterhin (also auch nach verschiebung von Starfield) mehr Games als Sony auf den Markt. Der hat wohl nicht mitbekommen, dass alles was auf der XGS gezeigt wurde, auch binnen der nächsten 12 Monate erscheint. Darunter Kracher wie eben Starfield, Diablo IV, Forza Motosport 8, FH5 Hot Wheels DLC und Redfall.
Bei Sony kommt in der gleichen Zeit GoW R. Und was noch...?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Halo 1 hatte bereits einen erfolgreichen MP


😮Kenne nur Leute welche die Story favoritisieren.

Bleibt die Frage zu welchen Teilen die Käufer es deswegen gekauft haben.😜


----------



## Garfield1980 (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Na klar, aber spielt halt auch keiner mehr. Ich kann wie gesagt zum MP von Halo Infinite absolut nichts sagen, nur dass er in den Tests sehr positiv abgeschnitten hat. Ich glaube die aktuellen Probleme sind eher technischer Natur aber nicht qualitativ auf das Game selbst bezogen.
> 
> Die Kampagne war halt so wie beschrieben. Mit klaren Stärken bei Gameplay und Missions bzw OW-Design, aber auch Kritikpunkten bei der Story. Vielleicht nicht bei der Hauptstory, die war gut, aber wo waren all die kleinen Sideinfos, die mehr sind als nur Computerlogbücher? Das wäre mehr drin gewesen und das merkt man, war aber wohl eine bewusste Entscheidung zu gunsten der Stroy DLCs.


Story DLCs sollen wohl nicht vor 2025 kommen 








						Halo Infinite Campaign DLC Reportedly Not Arriving Before 2025
					

Halo Infinite has yet to receive any campaign DLC since its launch, and it now appears that the expansion won't be arriving before 2025.




					twistedvoxel.com


----------



## TheRattlesnake (20. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nun ja, mich haben viele Filme/Serien mit dem roten N sehr gut unterhalten.
> Wenn das nichts positives ist.😉
> 
> Natürlich  sind Geschmäcker verschieden und nicht jeder mag alles, aber ohne sie wäre die Medienwelt sicherlich übersichtlicher. 🙄


Dass Netflix auch die ein oder andere gute Serie hat streitet ja niemand ab. 
Aber Serien gabs auch schon lange vor Netflix. Auch sehr gute Serien oder sogar weitaus bessere Serien als alles was bisher von Netflix kam. 
Dass durch Netflix oder Steamingdienste allgemein die Qualität gesteigert wurde kann man ja nun bei weitem nicht sagen. 
Der große Unterschied zu vorher ist die Art und Weise wie man Filme und Serien konsumiert. Und da hat man früher sicherlich mehr selektiert was man sich ansieht. Heute machen die meisten Netflix auf und schauen einfach irgendwas weil es "nichts" kostet. Ich finde da sinken die Ansprüche immer weiter. 
Grade bei Netflix muss man die wirklich guten Sachen ja schon suchen. Das verkommt für mich immer mehr zu Müllhalde für Filme und Serien. Maximal mittelmäßige Serien wie Squid Game werden jedem auf der Startseite angezeigt und gehypt wie blöd und andere Sachen die vielleicht wirklich gut sind fallen schlimmstenfalls hinten runter. 
Wird bei sowas wie dem Gamepass früher oder später sicher nicht anders.


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Story DLCs sollen wohl nicht vor 2025 kommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, das ist zwar schade, aber es gibt soviele Spiele in meiner Pipeline... Ich werds wohl verkraften.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2022)

Eins muss man Microsoft ja lassen. Sie haben das sehr clever gemacht. Am Anfang wurde der Gamepass den Leuten ja quasi hintergeworfen und so konnten sie eine Nutzerbasis aufbauen. Überall gab es kostenlose Keys, selbst im Gamstar Heft. Ich hatte dadurch Keys bekommen, dass ich es ein halbes Jahr kostenlos nutzen konnte.   Danach hab ich es aber nicht weiter gemacht. Ich würde dafür nicht bezahlen, weil Spiele nur so lange funktionieren solange man ein Abo hat oder solange sie angeboten werden. Dazu waren zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch keine Mods und dergleichen möglich. Man konnte nicht mal auf irgendwelche Ordner und sowas zugreifen, war irgendwie wie bei einer Konsole. Weiß nicht ob sie das mittlerweile geändert haben.

Ich bin auch jemand, der seine Spiele lieber besitzt, am Besten sogar DRM frei wie bei gog.

Ach ja ein Punkt der mir noch negativ aufgefallen ist: Ich hab das Gefühl, dass dadurch die Wertigkeit der Spiele stark runtergeht. Ich sehs aktuell am Turtles Spiel. Das gibts für PC so zwischen 18 und 23 Euro und dennoch nörgeln manche Spieler rum, dass es zu teuer sei und das, obwohl es auch noch ein sehr gutes Spiel ist. Wenn es 60 Euro kosten würde, dann könnte ich es ja verstehen, wenn aber manche Leute nicht mal bereit sind, für so ein Spiel einen Zwanni auszugeben, dann haben wir ein Problem auf Dauer. Man liest ja jetzt schon immer in Foren: "Dann spiels halt im Gamepass oder warte bis es dort kommt." Da sind wir bei dem Thema, was auch in dem Report angesprochen wurde: Wer da nicht mitmacht, der ist schon im Nachteil.

Ein weiterer Punkt, der angesprochen wurde: Microsoft sieht alles als Service. Ihnen ist es egal auf welcher Plattform jemand spielt, deswegen kommt ja auch diese Sache mit dem Gamepass fürs TV. Ihnen geht es nur um eines -> Cloud.
Das ist einer der Gründe warum es den Gamepass gibt. Die Leute sollen sich schon mal an das Abosystem und den Stil gewöhnen. Anfangs mit normalem Download und mit der Zeit wird es immer weniger und immer mehr Cloud bis in einigen Jahren dann alles nur noch in der Cloud läuft. Anders als bei Stadia, die gleich sagen: Hallo ich bin die Cloud und nutzt mich, macht das Microsoft hier geschickter und führt die Leute langsam dort heran. Damit fangen sie dann auch Leute, die ursprünglich sowas abgelehnt hätten.

Übrigens nicht nur beim Gamepass, sondern auch in Windows. Da gehts auch in diese Richtung.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Schwankungen zwischen Releases werden wohl eher weniger im Bereich von mehreren Millionen liegen. ^^



davon würde ich ehrlich gesagt sogar mit ziemlicher sicherheit ausgehen. ist aber natürlich erneut nur ne vermutung, da hast du recht. aber darum gehts mir doch gerade. wir haben einfach zu wenige fakten, um hier irgendwelche beurteilungen abzugeben.



> Natürlich arbeitest du dich dran ab, denn du tust so, als wäre ich da mit dem Anspruch rangegangen, hier genaue Zahlen zu liefern.
> Natürlich kann ich das nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bild-unterschrift: "Diese Summe nimmt Microsoft jetzt schon mit dem Xbox Game Pass ein - pro Monat"

ist dann vielleicht nicht ganz glücklich.  


> Es geht mir beim dem Beispiel nur um die Relation, die viele vergessen, da sie nur die 10€ im Blick haben.
> Und selbst wenn es 200 oder 150 Millionen sind. Es ist trotzdem ein Haufen Asche, der jeden Monat zu Microsoft fließt. DAS ist der Punkt, den ich mache.



sicher wird das ein haufen asche sein. monatlich ein dreistelliger mio-betrag. davon gehe ich auch aus. nur ist das halt relativ irrelevant, solange die kosten diese einnahmen, so hoch sie auch sein mögen, lediglich decken oder gar übersteigen. und davon, und ich denke das ist unser eigentlicher dissens, gehe ich - wiederum ne vermutung - aus. du sagst hingegen hochgerechnet auf 5 jahre könnte ms damit 60*gta 5 finanzieren. come on, "dude". das ist halt einfach käse. so viel kann man nämlich, denke ich, behaupten, auch ohne uns in den details bzgl royalties und sonstige kosten zu verlieren. es erwecket halt, jedenfalls bei mir, als wäre der game pass schon heute das ganz große ding.



> Aber wie du schon sagst: Du weißt es nicht.



"wir", wir wissen es nicht.



> Du vergleichst hier also einen Online-Shop, der monatlich kostenlose Spiele verschenkt, in der Hoffnung, die User bleiben und geben auch Geld im Shop aus, mit einem Abomodell, für das User aktiv jeden Monat Geld zahlen.
> Kann man machen, aber wenn du mal ehrlich bist... richtig zielführend ist das jetzt auch nicht.



immerhin hast du mir kein whataboutism vorgeworfen.
ich halte den vergleich für angebracht, zumal im game pass bekanntlich monatlich auch games verschenkt werden.
das argument, bei ms sitzen schlaue leute, die rechnen können, ist jedenfalls keins für mich.



> Allein der gigantische Erfolg der Nintendo Switch widerlegt deine Vermutung schon. Auf der werden auch große Triple-A-Titel, wie Zelda, The Witcher und Co auf einem kleinen Bildschirm gespielt.


der gigantische erfolg der switch widerlegt ebenfalls gar nix. ein solches gerät, das nicht mal ein reiner handheld ist (geschweige denn smartphone oder tablet), wäre vermutlich von jedem anderen hersteller gefloppt. zumal wir auch hier wenig daten über das nutzerverhalten haben. und wie viele nachahmer gibts denn...jaja steam deck. schon klar.



> Schnall an dein Smartphone so ne Backbone-Gaminghalterung dran und schon sieht dein Handy aus wie die Switch.



jo, macht halt nur keiner. vielleicht irgendwann. wer weiß. ngage anyone? 

fazit:
ich denke da kommen wir nicht zusammen.
ich bin offensichtlich gänzlich andere meinung, was den zustand des game pass stand heute angeht.
ms gehts derzeit ausschließlich darum abonnenten einzusammeln, koste es was es wolle. hat man die kunden im sack, wird kasse gemacht. genauso wie es eben so ziemlich alle anderen abo-services in der vergangenheit auch getan haben. ich versteh nicht mal, was daran kontrovers sein sollte. 🤷‍♂️

kann dieser plan aufgehen? natürlich kann er das. ob das mit dauerhaft 10 euro / dollar machbar ist, werden wir sehen. ich bezweifele es. die probleme, die andere abo-services haben, sprichst du ja an. netflix hat in den ersten jahren seiner existenz als streaming-plattform auch keine / kaum mal schwarzen zahlen geschrieben. trotz rasant gestiegener abo-zahlen. der großteil der umsätze wird in den content gesteckt. jetzt lassen sich gaming-branche und video-streaming nicht 1:1 vergleichen, sicher, aber ist das beim game pass wirklich so anders? ich glaube kaum.
jedenfalls sagt der verweis auf die reinen - ja, wie wir gesehen haben, auch nur seeeeeeeehr grob geschätzten umsätze - herzlich wenig über den erfolg aus. wieder am beispiel netflix: umsatz 2017 (könnte genauso jedes andere jahr bis 2018 nehmen): 11,6 mrd dollar umsatz - net profit schmale 0,5 mrd.

habe dann auch fertig. viel mehr fällt mir zu dem thema dann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ein. 
doch eins noch: ich hab aktuell wieder den game pass - 1 euro für 3 monate. da kann man kaum nein sagen. hat sich jetzt schon gelohnt. und hatte davor auch schon mal 9 oder 10 monate.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (20. Juni 2022)

Bin neuerdings ständig am Grübeln, was fürn neues Spiel ich mir zulegen soll. Da gabs ein paar Tage, an denen ich richtig Bock auf Link's Awakening hatte, dann war ich kurz davor mal in Witcher III reinzuschnuppern, dann wieder was für lau auf GOG... so ging das ne ganze Weile hin und her. Dann fiel mir auf, dass ich eigentlich gar keinen richtigen Bock aufs Zocken hatte, sondern bloß Langeweile. Aber aus Langeweile nen Vollpreistitel? Wollte ich mir jetzt auch nicht direkt gönnen. Pile-of-Shamen stand sowieso außer Frage. Lol Ein All-you-can-eat-Buffet für Videospiele, so was müsste es mal geben... hö?

Genau das und nichts anderes stellt der Game Pass doch dar. Jetzt könnte man her gehen und sagen: "All-you-can-eat? Wer mag das nicht?" Nun ja, eben nicht jeder. Zwischendurch vielleicht mal ok, übertreibe ich es aber, wozu ich für meinen Teil hin und wieder neige, laufe ich Gefahr, die Lust am Game Pass und seinen Spielen zu verlieren und zocke lieber gar nix. Es sei denn, der Game Pass passt sich und seine Spielebibliothek diesem Konsumverhalten an und schafft es auf diese Weise, dass ich weiterzocke. Aus Langeweile, Gewohnheit und Uninspiriertheit. Also für mich klingt das scheiße. Aber vielleicht gehöre ich auch gar nicht zur Kernzielgruppe?

Hab mich übrigens (mal wieder) für das 7-tägige Probeabo von Nintendo Switch Online entschieden und spiele aktuell Earthworm Jim 2. Mega gut gemachtes Spiel und sehr abwechslungsreich. Denke, damit werde ich erstmal eine Weile (höchstens 7 Tage ) zu tun haben.


----------



## FeralKid (20. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube tatsächlich daß in 5-7 Jahren mehr als 2/3 aller Gamer in Diensten wie dem GamePass unterwegs sein werden. Natürlich wird man Spiele auch weiterhin komplett kaufen können, aber das wird eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel sein. Genau so, wie es heute mit Filmen und Musik schon längst der Fall ist. Darauf würde ich wetten.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (20. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich glaube tatsächlich daß in 5-7 Jahren mehr als 2/3 aller Gamer in Diensten wie dem GamePass unterwegs sein werden. Natürlich wird man Spiele auch weiterhin komplett kaufen können, aber das wird eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel sein. Genau so, wie es heute mit Filmen und Musik schon längst der Fall ist. Darauf würde ich wetten.


Aus Consumer-Sicht sicherlich kein Problem. Da wird abonniert was das Zeug hält. Die Entwickler hingegen dürften es schwieriger haben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Der große Unterschied zu vorher ist die Art und Weise wie man Filme und Serien konsumiert. Und da hat man früher sicherlich mehr selektiert was man sich ansieht. Heute machen die meisten Netflix auf und schauen einfach irgendwas weil es "nichts" kostet. Ich finde da sinken die Ansprüche immer weiter.


Ähh ... 
Nein ! ich selektiere heutzutage in der Masse sogar mehr.
Halben Kram konsumieren habe ich mit mit dem normalen TV abgewöhnt.
Ich gucke idR auch nur komplette Staffeln, weil ich weitgehend bestimmen will wie viel ich davon konsumiere.
Beim GP ist es nicht anders! 😉



TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wird bei sowas wie dem Gamepass früher oder später sicher nicht anders.


Sicherlich wird mit der Masse auch mehr Unrat (für meinen Geschmack) dabei sein, aber dann setze ich aus und bin wieder dabei wenn ausreichend "must haves" dabei sind die ich finanziell ausgleichend ansehe.

Wie jüngst die Überlegung 10€ für Sniper Elite 5, das es 3 Monate für 1€ geworden sind und ich zudem Chorus und AC: Origins dazu angucken/spielen kann sind nur Gratisbeigaben die ich gerne mitnehme. 😁


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Aus Consumer-Sicht sicherlich kein Problem. Da wird abonniert was das Zeug hält. Die Entwickler hingegen dürften es schwieriger haben.


Ich denke eher nicht, denn wenn wie prophezeit das Niveau fällt, dann werden Entwickler die Qualität abliefern auch bessere Preise aufrufen können.
Sicherlich werden da einige auf der Strecke bleiben, das ist der übliche Weg unseres Systems. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (20. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich denke eher nicht, denn wenn wie prophezeit das Niveau fällt, dann werden Entwickler die Qualität abliefern auch bessere Preise aufrufen können.
> Sicherlich werden da einige auf der Strecke bleiben, das ist der übliche Weg unseres Systems. 🤷‍♂️


Welch schreckliche Erkenntnis. Am besten vorsorgen und sich ein neues Hobby suchen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Welch schreckliche Erkenntnis. Am besten vorsorgen und sich ein neues Hobby suchen.


Iwo, der Übergang wird über viele Jahre fließend sein und die Lebenszeit endlich, also alles Gut. 🤣


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (20. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Iwo, der Übergang wird über viele Jahre fließend sein und die Lebenszeit endlich, also alles Gut. 🤣


Ok, ganz kurz Spaß beiseite. Mal davon ausgegangen, die Zukunft gehöre dem Game Pass, was wäre der Worst Case? Dass Gaming kein Spaß mehr macht, oder? In solchen Fällen sollte man zur DIY-Methode übergehen: Selber Spiele machen, die einem Spaß machen.

Und was, wenn das nicht geht?

Beten und hoffen.

Oder Blackmailing.

=P


----------



## Phone (21. Juni 2022)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Ok, ganz kurz Spaß beiseite. Mal davon ausgegangen, die Zukunft gehöre dem Game Pass, was wäre der Worst Case? Dass Gaming kein Spaß mehr macht, oder? In solchen Fällen sollte man zur DIY-Methode übergehen: Selber Spiele machen, die einem Spaß machen.
> 
> Und was, wenn das nicht geht?
> 
> ...


Also mir macht Filme Gucken kein Spaß mehr...Die werden immer schlechter!
Serien, selbst von "Milliarden" Unternehmen, nur noch totaler Schrott also JA...
Wenn die Qualität sinkt wird Gaming schlechter.
Was passiert, ich höre auf zu spielen...ich schaue jetzt kaum noch neue Filme oder Serien (im Verhältnis zu früher)

Was hat MS dieses Jahr an First Party Titel welches exklusiv ist für XBOX in den Gamepass kommt veröffentlicht ? 
Das ist schon das zweite Jahr seit es die Konsole gibt, die sich um den Gamepass dreht und NICHTS erscheint. 
Ist das Die Zukunft?
1 Jahr warten dann 3 Titel und dann wieder ein Jahr warten? ok...2,1/3 Spiele...

90 % aus der letzten Show ist Multiplattformt und die wichtigen Titel sind verschoben oder wurden nicht einmal gezeigt.
Es geht genauso weiter wie früher "Wait to E3"
Es kommt einem so vor als ob die Konsole für MS nur noch ein klotz am Bein ist, die sie möglichst bald abstoßen will wenn die User endlich bereit sind nur noch über Cloud zu gehen.

Die Shows drehen sich rein um den Gamepass und ist eine 40 Minütige Werbeveranstaltung der schlechtesten Sorte.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juni 2022)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Ok, ganz kurz Spaß beiseite. Mal davon ausgegangen, die Zukunft gehöre dem Game Pass, was wäre der Worst Case? Dass Gaming kein Spaß mehr macht, oder? In solchen Fällen sollte man zur DIY-Methode übergehen: Selber Spiele machen, die einem Spaß machen.
> 
> Und was, wenn das nicht geht?
> 
> ...


Ganz so schwarz würde ich es nicht sehen.
Natürlich wird wahrscheinlich die Qualität abnehmen, aber es wird auch Ausnahmen geben.
Zudem wird niemand MS das Feld vollends überlassen, es wird Konkurrenz/Alternativen geben und auch im Extrem derartig rund geschliffene Spiele werden zumindest teilweise Spass mitbringen.

Da der Übergang sehr fließend sein wird werden wir es nicht/kaum mitbekommen.
Ich möchte da auch gerne an die Verklärung damaliger Meisterwerke erinnern, wer es erlebt hat weiss was das Damals für ein Brett war, weil es das vorher nicht gab.
Guckt man sich heute ein zB. Popolous, Black&White, ... an ist die Graphik bestenfalls solala, viele Steuerungen aus der Hölle usw.
"... wir hatten doch damals nichts ..." könnte man es zusammenfassen. 😜

Heute wiederum gibt es ein schieres Überangebot mit "die Qual der Wahl" Effekt wo wir Damals für gestorben wären.😃
Unter dem Strich wird genügend Spass übrig bleiben, da bin ich mir sicher. 👍


----------



## FeralKid (21. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ganz so schwarz würde ich es nicht sehen.
> Natürlich wird wahrscheinlich die Qualität abnehmen, aber es wird auch Ausnahmen geben.
> Zudem wird niemand MS das Feld vollends überlassen, es wird Konkurrenz/Alternativen geben und auch im Extrem derartig rund geschliffene Spiele werden zumindest teilweise Spass mitbringen.
> 
> ...



Absolut. Und es ist schlicht und ergreifend erlogen, dass MS in diesem wie im letzten Jahr nichts für den GamePass veröffentlicht hat. Im letzten Jahr gab es 5 Titel und in den nächsten 12 Monaten wird es auch wieder DEUTLICH mehr als bei der Konkurrenz geben. Wer die XGS am WE gesehen hat, der weiß das auch...


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr gab es 5 Titel und in den nächsten 12 Monaten wird es auch wieder DEUTLICH mehr als bei der Konkurrenz geben. Wer die XGS am WE gesehen hat, der weiß das auch...


woher willst du wissen was es in den nächsten 12 Monaten alles geben wird, einiges ist bestimmz noch gar nicht enthüllt worden davon, vor allem kleinere Projekte.

Was bringt MS in den nächsten 12 Monaten raus, das mich wirklich interessiert? Starfield (ist aber eigentlich Bethesda) und evtl. Forza Motorsport 8. Vielleicht noch weitere Bethesda Projekte (von den Arkane Studios oder das Indiana Jones Game von Maschine Games)

also von "DEUTLICH mehr" zu sprechen halte ich für Humbuk


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Absolut. Und es ist schlicht und ergreifend erlogen, dass MS in diesem wie im letzten Jahr nichts für den GamePass veröffentlicht hat. Im letzten Jahr gab es 5 Titel und in den nächsten 12 Monaten wird es auch wieder DEUTLICH mehr als bei der Konkurrenz geben. Wer die XGS am WE gesehen hat, der weiß das auch...


Was gabs/gibts dieses Jahr an 1st Party Spielen von MS? Hab da garnichts auf dem Schirm.
Zumindest dieses Jahr gabs bei der Konkurrenz deutlich mehr 1st Party/Exklusivspiele.
Was das 1. Halbjahr 2023 angeht siehts bisher gut bei Microsoft aus. Bin besonders auf Starfield gespannt. 
Bei Sony und Nintendo weiß man dagegen noch nicht, was alles im 1. Halbjahr 2023 erscheint.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juni 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen was es in den nächsten 12 Monaten alles geben wird, einiges ist bestimmz noch gar nicht enthüllt worden davon, vor allem kleinere Projekte.


guckst Du Post#12 😜


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> guckst Du Post#12 😜


ich meinte was es speziell von MS (+Bethesda) gibt. Was in den Game Pass kommt ist für mich als Sammler eh semispannend, die Spiele die ich will kauf ich, vorzugsweise Retail auf Disc (außer am PC)
Den GamePass nutze ich nur für Gold (Online) und eventuell eher unbekannte Spielchen als quasi Demo-Ersatz, da es Demos ja kaum mehr gibt. Starfield oder das neue Forza kauf ich eh auf Disc, egal ob ich es über GP zocken könnte oder nicht.

Zudem sind ein Großteil der Spiele dort Multiplattform und daher auch auf PS5 erhältlich (Plaque Tales 2, Calisto Protocol, Dead Space Remake/Reboot, Resi 4 Remake, Atomic Heart ... auch Stalker 2 wird denk ich nur zeitexclusiv für Xbox sein, das Studio dahinter gehört ja nicht MS


----------



## FeralKid (21. Juni 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen was es in den nächsten 12 Monaten alles geben wird, einiges ist bestimmz noch gar nicht enthüllt worden davon, vor allem kleinere Projekte.
> 
> Was bringt MS in den nächsten 12 Monaten raus, das mich wirklich interessiert? Starfield (ist aber eigentlich Bethesda) und evtl. Forza Motorsport 8. Vielleicht noch weitere Bethesda Projekte (von den Arkane Studios oder das Indiana Jones Game von Maschine Games)
> 
> also von "DEUTLICH mehr" zu sprechen halte ich für Humbuk



Es sind schon DEUTLICH mehr, auch in den nächsten 12 Monaten. Da stehen:
Starfield, Redfall, Forza Motorsport, Stalker 2 und Scorn (third party i know, dennoch exklusiv) - bei MS
GOWR - bei Sony

gegenüber.

... und da sind die kleineren Games (insgesamt ja über 30), die  auf der XGS gezeigt wurden schon weggelassen.
Da kann man das Wort "deutlich" schon verwenden. Kein wunder bei doppelt so vielen First Party Studios auf Seiten der Redmonder.


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Es sind schon DEUTLICH mehr, auch in den nächsten 12 Monaten. Da stehen:
> Starfield, Redfall, Forza Motorsport, Stalker 2 und Scorn (third party i know, dennoch exklusiv) - bei MS
> GOWR - bei Sony
> 
> ...


Stalker 2 ist allerdings nur zeitexklusiv. Laut Leaks geht die Zeitexklusivität auch nur 3 Monate.








						STALKER 2 Heart of Chornobyl: Exklusivität reicht lediglich drei Monate laut Gerücht
					

Laut den neuesten Gerüchten im Netz reicht die Exklusivität von STALKER 2 lediglich ganze drei Monate.




					www.xboxdynasty.de
				




Bei Playstation Exklusiv kommt neben God of War Ragnarök dieses Jahr noch Deathverse: Let it Die, Stray, Forspoken und das The Last of Us Remake. Im Sommer 2023 dann Final Fantasy 16. Zusätzlich auch hier noch ein paar kleinere Spiele die ich nicht aufzähle.


----------



## FeralKid (21. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Stalker 2 ist allerdings nur zeitexklusiv. Laut Leaks geht die Zeitexklusivität auch nur 3 Monate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die kommen auch alle inerhalbt der nächsten 12 Monate? Das wurde mW nicht bestätigt.
Forspoken wird ebenso wie Stalker 2 nur zeitexklusiv sein - sofern sich der leak überhaupt als echt entpuppt. Bestätigt ist da nämlich auch noch nichts...


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Die kommen auch alle inerhalbt der nächsten 12 Monate? Das wurde mW nicht bestätigt.
> Forspoken wird ebenso wie Stalker 2 nur zeitexklusiv sein - sofern sich der leak überhaupt als echt entpuppt. Bestätigt ist da nämlich auch noch nichts...


Deathverse: Let it Die - Läuft gerade die geschlossene Beta
Stray - 19. Juli 2022
The Last of Us Remake - 2. September 2022
Forspoken - 11. Oktober 2022
God of War Ragnarök - 2022
Final Fantasy Remake - Sommer 2023

Termine wurden alle offiziell bekannt gegeben.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juni 2022)

außerdem werden mit Sicherheit auch noch weiter Spiele dazu kommen welche bisher noch gar nicht angekündigt wurden bei zukünftigen State of Play Shows oder den Game Awards im Dezember. Zudem gibts auch noch die PSVR2 Spiele wie der Horizon Ableger, die logischerweise auch auf der Konsole PS-exclusiv sind, da MS kein VR-Headset anbietet


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. Juni 2022)

An die PSVR 2 Spiele hab ich garnicht mehr gedacht. Headset soll ja Anfang 2023 erscheinen.

Wird mein erstes VR Headset. Hoffentlich vertrage ich das gut


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juni 2022)

Also ich halte ja generell nichts von Abos. Gerade natürlich bei Spielen, bei TV ist das ein wenig was anderes, da ging ich ja früher auch in die Videothek und schaute gelegentlich noch normales TV. Normales TV sehe ich nur seit mindestens 15 Jahren nicht mehr. 

Bei Spieleabos will ich mich aber nicht einschränken lassen, für mich sprechen zwei Hauptgründe dagegen, bzw. sogar drei. 

1. Ich spiele sehr viele Nischenspiele, die es niemals irgendwo jemals in einem Abo geben wird. (Beispiele wären z.B. Age of Barbarian oder ein She will punish him). 

2. Ich spiele viele Spiele mit langen Unterbrechungen zwischendrin, teils über Jahre. D.h. ich müsste immer abonniert haben und hoffen, dass ein Spiel im Abo erhalten bleibt. Das ist halt was völlig anderes als bei Filmen oder Serien. 

3. Nicht "alle" Spiele wird es bei einem Anbieter geben. Momentan haben wir auf PC Steam, wo es fast alles gibt, aber eben nur fast. Ich brauche dennoch auch noch Ubisoft Connect, Origin, Battlenet, Epic, GoG und diverse andere Launcher, teilweise für nur ein Spiel (teilweise gibt es die dann auch irgendwann bei Steam aber man kann die Accounts nicht übertragen, siehe Elder Scrolls Online, Guild Wars 1 und 2 oder Final Fantasy XIV). 
Auch das wäre rein gar nichts für mich, ich will nicht monatlich durchwechseln, ich will ein bestimmtes Spiel immer dann zocken, wenn ich gerade Lust drauf habe. Und mehrere Abos parallel laufen lassen!? Bin ich Krösus? Da kann ich die Games auch gleich sogar zum Vollpreis kaufen. 

Momentan gebe ich im Schnitt so 20 - 30 Euro im Monat für Spiele aus, die kann ich aber mein Leben lang behalten und jederzeit zocken und modden etc. pp. und habe keine der oben genannten Einschränkungen und Spielspaßkiller.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (21. Juni 2022)

Die Fanboy Schwanzvergleich Diskussion wieder.
Dachte es geht darum ob Abos die Zukunft des Gaming sind. Und da hat Sony ja nun scheinbar auch so ein Abo am Start das sie in Zukunft mit Spielen füllen wollen. 
MS hat in den letzten Jahren ein Studio nach dem anderen gekauft weil es auf lange Sicht scheinbar zu teuer ist "Ausgleichszahlungen" an 3rd Party Studios zu zahlen oder weil der Gamepass für 3rd Partys doch nicht so geil ist wie der ein oder andere behauptet. Wer weiß.
Aber ich denke Sony wird in den nächsten Jahren auch noch einige Studios übernehmen.
Kann man sehen wie man will. Für mich machen sich Sony und MS damit zunehmend unbeliebter. Und dass die ganze Branche unter der Kontrolle von wenigen großen steckt kann eigentlich keiner ernsthaft wollen.


----------



## FeralKid (21. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Deathverse: Let it Die - Läuft gerade die geschlossene Beta
> Stray - 19. Juli 2022
> The Last of Us Remake - 2. September 2022
> Forspoken - 11. Oktober 2022
> ...


Ist wie schon gesagt nur ein einziger neuer Sonytitel + ein Remake.
Bei MS kommen im gleichen Zeitraum 4 große Games (mit Thirds 5). Von den vielen kleinen Games sprechen wir garnicht erst.

@TheRattlesnake
Und es geht mir auch nicht um einen Schwanzvergleich, sondern einfach darum, dass falsche Infos hier teilweise als Fakt dargestellt werden. Das muss man dann ja auch nicht einfach so stehen lassen, sondern wir können doch sachlich aufklären und Dinge richtig stellen.

Ansonsten volle Zustimmung. Uns ist nicht damit geholfen, wenn ein großer Platzhirsch wie MS, die halbe Branche aufkauft. Das hat dann hoffentlich bald ein Ende. Von Sony erwarte ich derart große Übernahmen nicht. Die haben dafür nicht das Budget.


----------



## Toni (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ist wie schon gesagt nur ein einziger neuer Sonytitel + ein Remake.
> Bei MS kommen im gleichen Zeitraum 4 große Games (mit Thirds 5). Von den vielen kleinen Games sprechen wir garnicht erst.


Das peile ich jetzt nicht, das sind doch mehrere Sony Titel?

Ich denke, das Problem ist, dass du gerne bei Sony den Titeln absprichst, größere Sachen zu sein und dich bei Sachen von Microsoft gegenüber im Regelfall sehr viel positiver äußerst. Das ist auch nicht mal zufällig, sondern fällt eigentlich allen auf. Und das fühlt sich von außen betrachtet sehr einseitig an und wirkt wie ein unfairer Messstab.


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ist wie schon gesagt nur ein einziger neuer Sonytitel + ein Remake.
> Bei MS kommen im gleichen Zeitraum 4 große Games (mit Thirds 5). Von den vielen kleinen Games sprechen wir garnicht erst.


Warum 1+1? Ich komme auf 6 Playstation Exklusiv Titel. Das Remake ist auch neu.

Du meinst 3 1st und 2 3rd Party Titel, Scorn und Stalker 2 sind beide 3rd.
Bei Sony gibts wie gesagt auch kleine Games die ich nicht aufgezählt habe.


----------



## FeralKid (21. Juni 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Das peile ich jetzt nicht, das sind doch mehrere Sony Titel?
> 
> Ich denke, das Problem ist, dass du gerne bei Sony den Titeln absprichst, größere Sachen zu sein und dich bei Sachen von Microsoft gegenüber im Regelfall sehr viel positiver äußerst. Das ist auch nicht mal zufällig, sondern fällt eigentlich allen auf. Und das fühlt sich von außen betrachtet sehr einseitig an und wirkt wie ein unfairer Messstab.


Nein, das sind Third Party Games. Die haben wir auf der MS Seite ja auch raus genommen.
Bleibt noch 1 neuer Sonytitel + 1 Remake.

Die Aussage, bei MS wäre im letzten Jahr "NICHTS" erscheinen ist ebenfalls falsch. Mit "nichts" wird man wohl kaum zum besten Publisher des Jahres 2021....


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nein, das sind Third Party Games. Die haben wir auf der MS Seite ja auch raus genommen.
> Bleibt noch 1 neuer Sonytitel + 1 Remake.
> 
> Die Aussage, bei MS wäre im letzten Jahr "NICHTS" erscheinen ist ebenfalls falsch. Mit "nichts" wird man wohl kaum zum besten Publisher des Jahres 2021....


3rd Party Exklusiv Spiele haben wir nicht rausgenommen.
Wir haben nur 3rd Party Multiplattformspiele rausgenommen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Von Sony erwarte ich derart große Übernahmen nicht. Die haben dafür nicht das Budget.


Wie war das mit "sachlich"? 
Vor 3 Jahren hat auch niemand erwartet dass MS Zenimax für 7Mrd. übernimmt. Vor einem Jahr hat auch niemand erwartet dass MS Activision für 80Mrd. übernimmt.
In diesen Bereicht muss Sony doch nichtmal gehen. Nichtmal annähernd.
Sony sagte dass sie für dieses Jahr 10 Mrd. Dollar für Übernahmen eingeplant haben. Weiß nicht mehr ob das vor oder nach der Bungie Übernahme war.
Wie kommst du also darauf dass Sony das Budget nicht hat?
Zenimax hätte damit genauso gut an Sony gehen können. Ein Ubisoft, Square Enix, Capcom oder Embracer wären da ebenfalls möglich falls Sony auch in den nächsten Jahren wieder so viel für Übernahmen einplant. Und ich denke das werden sie weil MS dieses dämliche Wettrüsten eingeläutet hat und Sony regelrecht aufzwingt.
Aber hauptsache die Fanboys können dann wieder fabulieren wer die meisten Spiele hat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Warum 1+1? Ich komme auf 6 Playstation Exklusiv Titel. Das Remake ist auch neu.


Man mag sich jetzt darüber streiten ob die PS Exclusives nicht auch nur eine Zeitexklusivität haben, zumindest für den PC Anwender um bei Deinen (zuminedsat noch) unbestätigten Stalker2 Beispiel zu bleiben. 😁

Grundsätzlich ist es mir als PC Only egal, es ist ohnehin reichlich Zeugs da, Langweilig wird das für mich nicht. 😋


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Bleibt noch 1 neuer Sonytitel + 1 Remake.


ach und PlayStation VR2 Titel werden konsequent von dir ignoriert in der Liste weil .... 🌲 ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. Juni 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wie war das mit "sachlich"?
> Vor 3 Jahren hat auch niemand erwartet dass MS Zenimax für 7Mrd. übernimmt. Vor einem Jahr hat auch niemand erwartet dass MS Activision für 80Mrd. übernimmt.
> In diesen Bereicht muss Sony doch nichtmal gehen. Nichtmal annähernd.
> Sony sagte dass sie für dieses Jahr 10 Mrd. Dollar für Übernahmen eingeplant haben. Weiß nicht mehr ob das vor oder nach der Bungie Übernahme war.
> ...


Ubi Soft ist zum Beispiel 7 Mrd. USD Wert, SquareEnix 5,6 Mrd. USD, Capcom 4,8 Mrd. USD und Sega 3,6 Mrd. USD. Das sind Firmen die sich Sony durchaus leisten kann.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juni 2022)

Ich halte das Ganze eh für eine Glaubensfrage ob MS, Sony oder sonstwer.
Ich setze in Punkto Hardware auf das PC Pferd, da gibt es einfach am meisten Assets für. 😁

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn irgendein Investor mal eben auf den Markt schießt den keine Sau auf dem Schirm hatte und massiv zugreift, so eine Art Embracer Group nur im Turbomodus.
Irgendwie ist da alles möglich. 🙄


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Juni 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ach und PlayStation VR2 Titel werden konsequent von dir ignoriert in der Liste weil .... 🌲 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das 2. Kapitel Walking Dead kommt aber auch für andere VR-Systeme. 
Sag ich nur so, falls es hier um so einen Exklusivspielevergleich gehen sollte. Hab die Diskussion jetzt nicht wirklich verfolgt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich halte das Ganze eh für eine Glaubensfrage ob MS, Sony oder sonstwer.
> Ich setze in Punkto Hardware auf das PC Pferd, da gibt es einfach am meisten Assets für. 😁
> 
> Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn irgendein Investor mal eben auf den Markt schießt den keine Sau auf dem Schirm hatte und massiv zugreift, so eine Art Embracer Group nur im Turbomodus.
> Irgendwie ist da alles möglich. 🙄


Embrace Group. ist schon im Turbomodus


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juni 2022)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Das 2. Kapitel Walking Dead kommt aber auch für andere VR-Systeme.
> Sag ich nur so, falls es hier um so einen Exklusivspielevergleich gehen sollte. Hab die Diskussion jetzt nicht wirklich verfolgt.


für PC ja, aber auf Konsole ist es exclusiv für PlayStation, weil Microsoft und auch Nintendo nunmal keine VR-Brille für ihre Konsole haben (das Papp-Ding Labo für die Switch klammer ich mal aus, das ist ja bestenfalls ein Gimmick)


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ubi Soft ist zum Beispiel 7 Mrd. USD Wert, SquareEnix 5,6 Mrd. USD, Capcom 4,8 Mrd. USD und Sega 3,6 Mrd. USD. Das sind Firmen die sich Sony durchaus leisten kann.


Bei einigen dieser Firmen würde allerdings Nintendo noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (21. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei einigen dieser Firmen würde allerdings Nintendo noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben.


Warum?


----------



## FeralKid (21. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> 3rd Party Exklusiv Spiele haben wir nicht rausgenommen.
> Wir haben nur 3rd Party Multiplattformspiele rausgenommen.


Wir wissen gar nicht was third party exclusives werden. Weder auf der einen noch auf der anderen Seite. Das betrifft eben bspw auch Stalker 2. Das könnte Xbox exklusiv bleiben. Niemand weiß das. Daher macht es Sinn sich auf die first party games zu beziehen. 

Meine Aussage trifft zu. Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich halte das Ganze eh für eine Glaubensfrage ob MS, Sony oder sonstwer.
> Ich setze in Punkto Hardware auf das PC Pferd, da gibt es einfach am meisten Assets für. 😁
> 
> Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn irgendein Investor mal eben auf den Markt schießt den keine Sau auf dem Schirm hatte und massiv zugreift, so eine Art Embracer Group nur im Turbomodus.
> Irgendwie ist da alles möglich. 🙄



Absolut. Der PC ist das ultimative Gaming device. Die potenteste Hardware vereint (fast) alle IPs. Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## FeralKid (21. Juni 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ach und PlayStation VR2 Titel werden konsequent von dir ignoriert in der Liste weil .... 🌲 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil wir nur über größere Games reden. Das wurde auch geschrieben.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wie war das mit "sachlich"?
> Vor 3 Jahren hat auch niemand erwartet dass MS Zenimax für 7Mrd. übernimmt. Vor einem Jahr hat auch niemand erwartet dass MS Activision für 80Mrd. übernimmt.
> In diesen Bereicht muss Sony doch nichtmal gehen. Nichtmal annähernd.
> Sony sagte dass sie für dieses Jahr 10 Mrd. Dollar für Übernahmen eingeplant haben. Weiß nicht mehr ob das vor oder nach der Bungie Übernahme war.
> ...


Du gibst dir die Antwort bereits selbst. ActivisionBlizzard ist mit seinen 70 Mrd Dollarn fast soviel wert, wie der gesamte Sony Konzern, mit sämtlichen sparten. Man kann also ganz sachlich sagen, dass man solche Übernahmen von Sony nicht erwarten kann. Das wäre mehr als zwei Nummern zu groß gedacht. Also realistisch betrachtet meine ich.


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wir wissen gar nicht was third party exclusives werden. Weder auf der einen noch auf der anderen Seite. Das betrifft eben bspw auch Stalker 2. Das könnte Xbox exklusiv bleiben. Niemand weiß das. Daher macht es Sinn sich auf die first party games zu beziehen.
> 
> Meine Aussage trifft zu. Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will.


Selbst dann wären wir bei 3 MS Titeln und 2 Sony Titeln wenn wir nur große 1st Party Titel nehmen. Von deutlich mehr kann daher nicht die Rede sein.

Bei Deathverse: Let it Die ist eine XBOX Veröffentlichung eher unwahrscheinlich. Bereits der Vorgänger erschien nicht für die XBOX.

Horizon Call of the Mountin soll für VR ein Triple A Spiel werden, ist also ein größerer Titel und kommt im 1. Halbjahr 2023.








						Horizon Call of the Mountain Will "Change" AAA VR, Says Former PlayStation Developer
					

Earlier this week, Guerrilla Games and PlayStation announced Horizon Call of the Mountain, which [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## TheRattlesnake (22. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Du gibst dir die Antwort bereits selbst. ActivisionBlizzard ist mit seinen 70 Mrd Dollarn fast soviel wert, wie der gesamte Sony Konzern, mit sämtlichen sparten. Man kann also ganz sachlich sagen, dass man solche Übernahmen von Sony nicht erwarten kann. Das wäre mehr als zwei Nummern zu groß gedacht. Also realistisch betrachtet meine ich.


Nur weil du dich allein auf den ActivisionBlizzard Deal versteifst schließt das weitere Übernahmen seitens Sony nicht aus. 
Die Unternehmen die ich Aufgezählt habe sind deutlich weniger Wert. Wie viel wurde ja auch schon genannt.
Letztendlich geht es doch nicht darum möglichst viel Kohle rauszuhauen sondern darum das eigene Angebot zu erweitern. Dafür braucht man keine Übernahmen in der Größenordung von ActivisionBlizzard.


----------



## FeralKid (22. Juni 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Nur weil du dich allein auf den ActivisionBlizzard Deal versteifst schließt das weitere Übernahmen seitens Sony nicht aus.
> Die Unternehmen die ich Aufgezählt habe sind deutlich weniger Wert. Wie viel wurde ja auch schon genannt.
> Letztendlich geht es doch nicht darum möglichst viel Kohle rauszuhauen sondern darum das eigene Angebot zu erweitern. Dafür braucht man keine Übernahmen in der Größenordung von ActivisionBlizzard.


Exakt. Und ich sprach von den wirklichen großen deals. 
Die kann man von Sony nicht erwarten.

Zum anderen Thema. MS veröffentlicht nicht nur mehr Spiele in den nächsten zwölf Monaten, sondern sie haben auch deutlich mehr in der Pipeline bzw angekündigt als Sony, was bei doppelt so vielen Studios eben auch normal ist. Mir ging es wie gesagt aber lediglich darum einmal aufzuzeigen, wie falsch die Darstellung von dem anderen User ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei einigen dieser Firmen würde allerdings Nintendo noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben.


Weil Ubi, Sega, Square, Capcom und andere auch viel auf Nintendo Konsolen veröffentlichen, teilweise ja Exklusivspiele, und Firmen wie Ubi ja sogar Mario Games machen dürfen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (22. Juni 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Nur weil du dich allein auf den ActivisionBlizzard Deal versteifst schließt das weitere Übernahmen seitens Sony nicht aus.
> Die Unternehmen die ich Aufgezählt habe sind deutlich weniger Wert. Wie viel wurde ja auch schon genannt.
> Letztendlich geht es doch nicht darum möglichst viel Kohle rauszuhauen sondern darum das eigene Angebot zu erweitern. Dafür braucht man keine Übernahmen in der Größenordung von ActivisionBlizzard.


Vor allem gibt es in der Größenordnung ja nichts mehr auf dem Markt.
Alles was noch da wäre, ist kleiner


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Embrace Group. ist schon im Turbomodus


Nicht ansatzweise.
Sie haben sich zwar über zig Jahren viele namhafte Marken eingekauft, aber das ist nicht das was ich meinte.

Wie auch in anderen Teilen der Wirtschaft taucht dann quasi aus dem Nichts eine Firma auf von der Niemand etwas vorher gehört hat weil sie so klein ist das sie nicht auf dem Radar war.
Trotzdem hat die plötzlich Geld in der Hinterhand das selbst riesige Big Player verdutzt gucken und kauft riesige Brocken.

Gerade im Bereich der Heuschrecken ist das nichts besonderes und ich warte nur darauf das die auch mal in den Gaming Sektor einfallen weil die anderen leckeren Felder leergefressen sind.🙄
Dagegen ist dann ein Steam/MS/Epic das beste was uns bislang passieren konnte.🤨



Btw. wenn ich diesen Thread hier lese, wünschte ich Postern einen Tag zuweisen zu können, es ist erschreckend wie viele davon einen MS oder Sony Fanboi Tag bekommen würden. 😁
Man kann sich über vieles austauschen, aber dieser "bedingungsloser Gehorsam" erinnert mich dann doch an "Apple" oder andere "Markenjünger". 🙄


----------



## Garfield1980 (22. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil Ubi, Sega, Square, Capcom und andere auch viel auf Nintendo Konsolen veröffentlichen, teilweise ja Exklusivspiele, und Firmen wie Ubi ja sogar Mario Games machen dürfen.


Wenn jemand die Firmen kaufen will, hat Nintendo deswegen trotzdem kein Wörtchen mitzureden, sofern sie die nicht auch kaufen will und überbietet. Bisher gibt es im Gegensatz zu Sony und Microsoft, seitens Nintendo keinerlei Andeutungen für große Übernahmen. Nintendo hat in der Vergangenheit auch nur selten Firmen übernommen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (22. Juni 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Exakt. Und ich sprach von den wirklichen großen deals.
> Die kann man von Sony nicht erwarten.


Wenn es deinem Fanboy Herz dann besser geht stimme ich dir da zu. Ändert trotzdem nichts an der Sache. Siehe auch folgenden Kommentar.


ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Vor allem gibt es in der Größenordnung ja nichts mehr auf dem Markt.
> Alles was noch da wäre, ist kleiner
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt. 
EA wäre noch da. Ist aber auch "nur" halb so groß wie ActivisionBlizzard. Aber sicher auch etwas zu groß für Sony.


----------



## FeralKid (22. Juni 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Vor allem gibt es in der Größenordnung ja nichts mehr auf dem Markt.
> Alles was noch da wäre, ist kleiner



True Story


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Firmen kaufen will, hat Nintendo deswegen trotzdem kein Wörtchen mitzureden, sofern sie die nicht auch kaufen will und überbietet. Bisher gibt es im Gegensatz zu Sony und Microsoft, seitens Nintendo keinerlei Andeutungen für große Übernahmen. Nintendo hat in der Vergangenheit auch nur selten Firmen übernommen.


Und die besagten Firmen haben bisher auch kein Interesse gezeigt aufgekauft zu werden, von daher ist alles was ihr hier sagt ohnehin nur Spekulatius. 

Nintendo hat erst kürzlich SRD und Next Level Games gekauft. Zu den anderen Studios die sie gekauft haben zählen etwa Monolith Soft, Retro Studios, Next Level Games, iQue (ein chinesisches Studio), 1-Up Studio, NDCube und andere. 

Klar, das sind oft Namen die man nicht kennt, weil die irgendwo im Hintergrund gewerkelt haben und keine berühmten Publisher sondern reine Entwickler sind. Aber es ist eben nicht so, dass Nintendo keine Firmen kauft, insbesondere wenn sie ohnehin Spiele für Nintendo entwickeln. 

Entsprechend kann es also durchaus sein, dass Nintendo sich nicht einfach so einen ihrer Partner von Sony oder Microsoft wegschnappen lässt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (22. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und die besagten Firmen haben bisher auch kein Interesse gezeigt aufgekauft zu werden


Zumindest Ubisoft hatte schon gesagt dass sie jedes Übernahmeangebot prüfen. Da scheint man also nicht ganz abgeneigt zu sein wenn ein gutes Angebot kommt.
Aber am Ende gehts doch leider immer nur um Geld. Und nach den letzten Deals halte ich mittlerweile alles für möglich.

Natürlich könnte Nintendo auch ein Angebot machen aber dass sie irgendwas zu sagen hätten wenn zwei andere sich einig sind so ist es ja nun nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juni 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Zumindest Ubisoft hatte schon gesagt dass sie jedes Übernahmeangebot prüfen. Da scheint man also nicht ganz abgeneigt zu sein wenn ein gutes Angebot kommt.


Ja, diese Aussagen gibt es, andererseits hat sich Ubi nur Monate davor mit Zähnen und Klauen gegen eine feindliche Übernahme gewehrt, so willig sich von jedem beliebigen kaufen zu lassen sind sie also sicher nicht. 



> Aber am Ende gehts doch leider immer nur um Geld. Und nach den letzten Deals halte ich mittlerweile alles für möglich.


Sicher, wenn eine Firma 5 Milliarden wert ist und dann für 10 verkauft werden kann wäre jeder schön blöd, da nicht zuzuschlagen. 
Allerdings muss man aufpassen, da gibt es z.B. bei Aktien Werte, wieviel das Unternehmen in etwa wirklich wert ist im Vergleich zum aktuellen Aktienkurs, das kann also mehr oder weniger sein. Tesla ist da ein ganz berühmtes Beispiel, da ich glaube der Wert des Unternehmens um die 2000 Mal zu hoch bewertet wird im Vergleich zu echtem Wert durch Einnahmen, Grundbesitz, Urheberrechten etc. was sie haben. 



> Natürlich könnte Nintendo auch ein Angebot machen aber dass sie irgendwas zu sagen hätten wenn zwei andere sich einig sind so ist es ja nun nicht.


Ein Unternehmen das sich kaufen lassen will wäre ja dumm, wenn ihnen sagen wir Microsoft ein Angebot macht das nicht zu Nintendo durchsickern zu lassen und sie somit zu verleiten ein eigenes (höheres)  Angebot abzugeben. Und wenn eben nur in der Hoffnung, dass Microsoft sein Angebot erhöht. So verhandelt man.


----------

